# I conti della Belva 4 (estate 2020)



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Direttamente dal pc di Zosimo, ecco i suoi "conti della belva" versione 4.0.

aggiornamento di martedì 29 settembre 2020

Tonali 3600 (ing) , 10000 (prestito) = 13600 (Totale)
G.Donnarumma ‪11100 (ing) , 120 (amm) ,‬ 11.220 (Totale)
Kessie. ‪4070 (ing) , 6400 (amm) , 10.470‬ (Totale)
Chalanoglu. ‪4625 (ing) , 6061 (amm) , 10.686‬ (Totale)
Ibrahimovic 9600 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 9600 (Totale)
Romagnoli. ‪6475 (ing) , 2525 (amm) , 9.000‬ (Totale)
Conti. ‪3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8.540‬ (Totale)
Musacchio. ‪3700 (ing) , 4429 (amm) , 8.129‬ (Totale)
Leao , 2212 (ing), 5000 (amm), 7212 (Totale)
Laxalt. 3145 (ing) , 3725 (amm) , 6870(Totale)
Caldara. ‪ 0 (ing) , 7000 (amm) , 7000 (Totale)‬
Castillejo. ‪2775 (ing) , 4126 (amm) , 6.901‬ (Totale)
Hernandez 2370 (ing), 4000 (amm), 6370. (Totale)
Bennacer. 2775 (ing), 3200 (amm) , 5975 (Totale)
Kjaer 3200 (ing) , 1750 (amm), 4.950 (Totale)
Rebic. 4740 (ing), 0 (amm), 4740 (Totale)
Duarte. 1580 (ing), 2200 (amm), 3.780 (Totale)
Krunic. 2035 (ing), 1600 (amm), 3.635 (Totale)
Halilovic . 2775 (ing) , 7 (amm) , 2782 (Totale)
A.Donnarumma ‪. 1850 (ing) , 244‬ (amm) , 2.094 (Totale)
Calabria. 2035 (ing) , 34 (amm) , 2.069 (Totale)
Saelaemaker 1310 (ing) , 700 (amm) 2010 (Totale)
Hauge 1000 (ing), 1000 (amm) 2000 (Totale)
Tatarasanu 1620 (ing), 100 (amm) , 1.720 (Totale)
Gabbia 1200 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 1200 (Totale)
Diaz 900 (ing), 0 (amm), 900 (Totale)

Questi i residui di bilancio (cederli ad una cifra superiore genera plusvalenza)
Leao 20
Caldara 21
Paquetá 0 (25,2 - Ceduto per 21 + Bonus al Lione minusvalenza di -4,2)
A.Silva 0 (13,9 - Ceduto all’Eintracht per 9 milioni - minusvalenza -4,9)
Hernandez 16
Kessie 12,8
Bennacer 12,8
Castillejo 12,4
Conti 9,7
Chalanoglu 6,1
Laxalt 7
Duarte 8,8
Musacchio 4,4
Krunic 6,4
Romagnoli 5
Hauge 5
R.Rodriguez 0 (3,5 - ceduto per 3 - minusvalenza di 0,5)
Saelaemaker 3,5
Kjaer 3,5
Reina 1 ceduto (1?) alla Lazio.
Suso 0 (1,4 ceduto per 25 — plusvalenza 23,6)
Tatarasanu 0,3
A.Donnarumma 0,2
G.Donnarumma 0,1
Rebic 0
Tonali 0 - In prestito dal Brescia
Calabria 0
Halilovic 0
Plizzari 0
Ibrahimovic (0)
Pobega (0) in Prestito allo Spezia
Gabbia (0)
Diaz (0) in prestito dal Real

Payroll attuale (somma ingaggi, ammortamenti e prestiti):
144,6 milioni
Payroll 2019/20 : 188,4 milioni.
Payroll 2018/19 : 225 milioni

Totale plusvalenze dal 1/7/2020
14 milioni
Nota: sui conti del lordo è stato fatto riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale risulta sospeso il rinnovo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Zosimo, che ne dici di rifare l'egregio lavoro della scorsa estate?
> Altrimenti posso provarci io, ma mi servono dei dati (i costi di Kjaer e Saelmakers ad esempio)



Ho giá pronto l’excel, ma ho qualche dubbio sulla parte fiscale su chi firma per un anno e poi estende. Comunque vedo di farlo tra oggi e domani


----------



## Carlito (7 Agosto 2020)

Il topic più atteso dell'estate


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ho giá pronto l’excel, ma ho qualche dubbio sulla parte fiscale su chi firma per un anno e poi estende. Comunque vedo di farlo tra oggi e domani



Grande, lo aspettiamo


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Il tifoso moderno evoluto con la calcolatrice, frega niente del tifo l'importante è sgravare.
Ho voglia di tanti piccoli progressi per raggiungere grandi risultati.


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il tifoso moderno evoluto con la calcolatrice, frega niente del tifo l'importante è sgravare.
> Ho voglia di tanti piccoli progressi per raggiungere grandi risultati.



Non c'è divisione tra evoluti e non evoluti. C'è chi come me guarda al campo, ma anche ai conti della squadra &#55357;&#56842;. Io sono tifoso del Milan, ma anche appassionato di calcio. E degli aspetti finanziari del calcio.


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ho giá pronto l’excel, ma ho qualche dubbio sulla parte fiscale su chi firma per un anno e poi estende. Comunque vedo di farlo tra oggi e domani



Grazie Zosimo! Magari apri tu un nuovo post e facciamo chiudere questo dai moderatori.


----------



## sette (7 Agosto 2020)

ho paura


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2020)

Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan

Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.


Paquetá ‪3145 (ing) , 8417 (amm) , 11.562‬ (Totale)
G.Donnarumma ‪11100 (ing) , 120 (amm) ,‬ 11.220 (Totale)
Kessie. ‪4070 (ing) , 6400 (amm) , 10.470‬ (Totale)
Chalanoglu. ‪4625 (ing) , 6061 (amm) , 10.686‬ (Totale)
Ibrahimovic 9600 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 9600 (Totale)
Romagnoli. ‪6475 (ing) , 2525 (amm) , 9.000‬ (Totale)
Tonali 3600 (ing) , 5000 (prestito) = 8600 (Totale)
Conti. ‪3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8.540‬ (Totale)
Musacchio. ‪3700 (ing) , 4429 (amm) , 8.129‬ (Totale)
Laxalt. 3145 (ing) , 3725 (amm) , 6870(Totale)
Leao , 2212 (ing), 5000 (amm), 7212 (Totale)
Caldara. ‪ 0 (ing) , 7000 (amm) , 7000 (Totale)‬ 
Castillejo. ‪2775 (ing) , 4126 (amm) , 6.901‬ (Totale)
Hernandez 2370 (ing), 4000 (amm), 6370. (Totale)
Bennacer. 2775 (ing), 3200 (amm) , 5975 (Totale)
Kjaer 3200 (ing) , 1750 (amm), 4.950 (Totale)
Rebic. 4740 (ing), 0 (amm), 4740 (Totale)
Duarte. 1580 (ing), 2200 (amm), 3.780 (Totale)
Krunic. 2035 (ing), 1600 (amm), 3.635 (Totale)
Halilovic . 2775 (ing) , 7 (amm) , 2782 (Totale)
Saelaemaker 1310 (ing) , 700 (amm) 2010 (Totale)
A.Donnarumma ‪. 1850 (ing) , 244‬ (amm) , 2.094 (Totale)
Calabria. 2035 (ing) , 34 (amm) , 2.069 (Totale)
Tatarasanu 1620 (ing), 100 (amm) , 1.720 (Totale)
Gabbia 1200 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 1200 (Totale)
Popega 900 (ing), 0 (amm) , 900 (Totale)
Diaz 900 (ing), 0 (amm), 900 (Totale)


Questi i residui di bilancio (cederli ad una cifra superiore genera plusvalenza)
Leao 20
Caldara 21
Paquetá 25,2
A.Silva 13,9 - Ceduto all’Eintracht per 9 milioni - minusvalenza -4,9
Hernandez 16
Kessie 12,8
Bennacer 12,8
Castillejo 12,4
Conti 9,7
Chalanoglu 6,1
Laxalt 7
Duarte 8,8
Musacchio 4,4
Krunic 6,4
Romagnoli 5
R.Rodriguez 3,5 - ceduto per 3 - minusvalenza di 0,5
Saelaemaker 3,5
Kjaer 3,5
Reina 1 ceduto (1?) alla Lazio.
Suso 1,4 ceduto per 25 — plusvalenza 23,6
Tatarasanu 0,3
A.Donnarumma 0,2
G.Donnarumma 0,1
Rebic 0 - In prestito da Eintracht
Tonali 0 - In prestito dal Brescia
Calabria 0
Halilovic 0
Plizzari 0
Ibrahimovic (0)
Pobega (0)
Gabbia (0)
Diaz (0) in prestito dal Real

Payroll attuale (somma ingaggi, ammortamenti e prestiti):
*150,0 milioni*
Payroll 2019/20 : 188,4 milioni.
Payroll 2018/19 : 225 milioni

Totale plusvalenze dal 1/7/2020
18,2 milioni


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2020)

Quanto spazio avremo per il mercato dietro a questo bilancio secondo te?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.
> 
> ...



Alcuni ingaggi mi sembrano sospetti.
Paqueta per esempio è superiore ai 4 lordi.

Comunque, secondo questi numeri, abbiamo a malapena lo spazio per rinnovare a Ibra a 6-8 milioni come si legge.
Poi non resta nessun budget per nessun acquisto, a meno che non cediamo qualcuno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alcuni ingaggi mi sembrano sospetti.
> Paqueta per esempio è superiore ai 4 lordi.
> 
> Comunque, secondo questi numeri, abbiamo a malapena lo spazio per rinnovare a Ibra a 6-8 milioni come si legge.
> Poi non resta nessun budget per nessun acquisto, a meno che non cediamo qualcuno.



Ringraziamo la generosità di Mister Singer e gli zero euro di sponsorizzazioni, per questo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.
> 
> ...



Zosimo numero 1!


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quanto spazio avremo per il mercato dietro a questo bilancio secondo te?



Vendendo Rodriguez, Halilovic, Krunic, Paquetà e Calabria e ipotizzando i seguenti movimenti:

Ibra 8,325 milioni (ingaggio al lordo)
Dumfries 6,4 milioni (2,8 milioni al lordo + 18 cartellino spalmato su 5 anni)
Roca 5,8 milioni (2,8 milioni al lordo + 15 cartellino spalmato su 5 anni)
Pobega 1,41 milioni (0,93 ingaggio al lordo + 2,4 milioni riscatto cartellino, costo spalmato su 5 anni)

fissando un payroll a 185 milioni di euro, rimarrebbero tre caselle scoperte (due rinforzi offensivi e difensore centrale), con trenta milioni da aggiungere al payroll (giocatori quindi da 3 milioni di ingaggio al netto e circa 29 di cartellino per contratti quinquennali oppure 23 milioni per contratti quadriennali)

Simulazione ardita eh, contando Rebic e Silva ancora in prestito..e Laxalt e Reina ancora in rosa come vice Hernandez e Gigio.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il tifoso moderno evoluto con la calcolatrice, frega niente del tifo l'importante è sgravare.
> Ho voglia di tanti piccoli progressi per raggiungere grandi risultati.



Ma mica è il tifoso moderno! E' semplice passione per i numeri ( o deformazione professionale)

In fondo è tempo perso, alla società frega nulla dei nostri calcoli, è puro divertimento ( anche se io non mi metterei mai a fare conti e perderci ore come Zosimo )


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma mica è il tifoso moderno! E' semplice passione per i numeri ( o deformazione professionale)
> 
> In fondo è tempo perso, alla società frega nulla dei nostri calcoli, è puro divertimento ( anche se io non mi metterei mai a fare conti e perderci ore come Zosimo )



Esatto!!! E' un gioco, diamine! Mica decidiamo io e Zosimo cosa fa il Milan..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

Paquetà - Conti - Musacchio - Rodriguez - Laxalt - Reina - Halilovic da cedere assolutamente. sono 52 milioni di risparmi annui a bilancio. Avremmo grande spazio di manovra. Certo non è facile, soprattutto Paquetà (25 milioni) e Conti (10). Musacchio per l'infortunio no sarà facile anche se è a bilancio a poco. Laxalt e Rodriguez dovremmo riuscire a piazzarli abbastanza facilmente (soprattutto il secondo). Reina e Halilovic sono a zero ma ingaggio da pazzi. Speriamo di lavorare bene in uscita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma mica è il tifoso moderno! E' semplice passione per i numeri ( o deformazione professionale)
> 
> In fondo è tempo perso, alla società frega nulla dei nostri calcoli, è puro divertimento ( anche se io non mi metterei mai a fare conti e perderci ore come Zosimo )



Magari fosse solo divertimento. In realtà i tifosi si interessano di queste cose perché purtroppo sono diventate parte integrante dell’essere tifosi del calcio moderno. Fino a minimo metà anni 2000 (ma anche dopo, fino all’inizio dello scorso orribile decennio) nessuno o quasi, né da noi né altrove, si preoccupava di quanto prendessero i propri giocatori, degli ammortamenti, dei residui a bilancio e così via.

Contava solo l’aspetto tecnico, e se avevi la grana non c’era FPF, SA o Pippo Pluto Paperino che tenesse, andavi, sganciavi i lilleri e portavi a casa.

Bei tempi quelli.

Io sono un ‘67 e che io sia dannato se sapevo anche solo l’ammontare di UNO stipendio non solo del Milan di Sacchi e di Capello, ma pure del Milan di Ancelotti. Ora a momenti sono più informato riguardo a quanto prendono i giocatori del Milan di quanto lo sia per gli stipendi dei miei dipendenti. Semplicemente ci interessavamo al campo e basta, e il calcio era il modo per tornare bambini e sognare, cosa che ora non è più possibile fare da quando hanno avuto l’idea di trasformare il calcio in questa roba qui.


----------



## mil77 (7 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alcuni ingaggi mi sembrano sospetti.
> Paqueta per esempio è superiore ai 4 lordi.
> 
> Comunque, secondo questi numeri, abbiamo a malapena lo spazio per rinnovare a Ibra a 6-8 milioni come si legge.
> Poi non resta nessun budget per nessun acquisto, a meno che non cediamo qualcuno.



Paqueta come stipendio netto prende 1,6/1,7


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ci mancava solo il topic dei ragionieri evoluti. Ora siamo apposto


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2020)

Si ma ragazzi é un gioco, anche a me interessano questi numeri. 
Madonna che pesantezza


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Paqueta come stipendio netto prende 1,6/1,7



Sì, non credo che abbia goduto di grandi bonus...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Magari fosse solo divertimento. In realtà i tifosi si interessano di queste cose perché purtroppo sono diventate parte integrante dell’essere tifosi del calcio moderno. Fino a minimo metà anni 2000 (ma anche dopo, fino all’inizio dello scorso orribile decennio) nessuno o quasi, né da noi né altrove, si preoccupava di quanto prendessero i propri giocatori, degli ammortamenti, dei residui a bilancio e così via.
> 
> Contava solo l’aspetto tecnico, e se avevi la grana non c’era FPF, SA o Pippo Pluto Paperino che tenesse, andavi, sganciavi i lilleri e portavi a casa.
> 
> ...



Va beh ma i forum sono per antonomasia luogo di parecchi nerd e smanettoni, una volta non c' era nemmeno internet per discuterne.

I passivi di bilancio erano il costo di una villetta al mare, non scherziamo.

Senza dimenticare il fatto che se prendi gente tipo mio padre ovvio che anche solo pensare a bilanci e roba simile va in tilt.

E' cambiata la gente, senza contare che tra videogame vari ( FIFA, FM ecc) molte persone hanno preso confidenza con stipendi acquisti ecc ecc....

Tu nemmeno ti immagini cosa combinavo con alcuni amici ai tempi d' oro: mega stagioni a FM , chiusi in una stanza tutti insieme con tutti i PC collegati in rete, insulti, pizze, birre, centinaia di euro di montepremi, sessioni di 17/18 ore consecutive di gioco ahahah che tempi.
E ti assicuro che era divertente.. 

Fare quello che fa Zosimo e simili è roba da nerd ( passami il termine), lasciamoli fare se si divertono 

In fondo, non si puo' negare che il ns passivo di bilancio sia un problema da almeno 15 anni, se si mettono a fare i conti per capire quanto ci manca per non essere sempre con l' acqua alla gola, lasciamoglielo fare.


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma i forum sono per antonomasia luogo di parecchi nerd e smanettoni, una volta non c' era nemmeno internet per discuterne.
> 
> I passivi di bilancio erano il costo di una villetta al mare, non scherziamo.
> 
> ...



Io sono classe 1983, giocavo ai primi championship manager e al mitico Pc Calcio..videogiochi "dozzinali" rispetto al terribile FootballManager, ma lì dovevi comunque fare quadrare i conti (seppure in modo abbastanza "primitivo", senza plusvalenze e cose varie).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma i forum sono per antonomasia luogo di parecchi nerd e smanettoni, una volta non c' era nemmeno internet per discuterne.
> 
> I passivi di bilancio erano il costo di una villetta al mare, non scherziamo.
> 
> ...



Ma ci mancherebbe, essendo cresciuto in altri tempi rimpiango semplicemente quando tutto ciò non era necessario, ecco, e ci si poteva interessare solo all’aspetto tecnico.


Edit: ho cancellato parte del post perché c’è stato un misunderstanding con un utente, pensavo che si riferisse a me invece che ad un altro, visto che non aveva quotato nessuno.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, essendo cresciuto in altri tempi rimpiango semplicemente quando tutto ciò non era necessario, ecco, ci si poteva interessare solo all’aspetto tecnico.



Beh ma è cambiato tutto dai, non si puo' negare.

30 anni fa per svoltare nel calcio dalla sera alla mattina, bastava qualche miliardino, ora servono fondi del Qatar.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh ma è cambiato tutto dai, non si puo' negare.
> 
> 30 anni fa per svoltare nel calcio dalla sera alla mattina, bastava qualche miliardino, ora servono fondi del Qatar.



Si infatti, però era una figata quando vedevi un giocatore che ti piaceva e non dovevi preoccuparti né dell’età né del cartellino, né dello stipendio, né dei costi di ammortamento né di nulla, ti chiedevi solo “ci serve”? “È forte”?

E se la risposta era “si” spessissimo lo si comprava. A volte persino si esagerava, come quando andammo a prendere Papin, un pallone d’oro, per schiaffarlo in tribuna, o con Lentini. 

Per un ragazzino cresciuto milanista nella Milano dei primi anni ‘80, quegli anni, gli anni della rinascita, furono anni ruggenti, anni nei quali ogni sogno diventava realtà. Era una figata.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si infatti, però era una figata quando vedevi un giocatore che ti piaceva e non dovevi preoccuparti né dell’età né del cartellino, né dello stipendio, né dei costi di ammortamento né di nulla, ti chiedevi solo “ci serve”? “È forte”?
> 
> E se la risposta era “si” spessissimo lo si comprava. A volte persino si esagerava, come quando andammo a prendere Papin, un pallone d’oro, per schiaffarlo in tribuna, o con Lentini.
> 
> Per un ragazzino cresciuto milanista nella Milano dei primi anni ‘80, quegli anni, gli anni della rinascita, furono anni ruggenti, anni nei quali ogni sogno diventava realtà. Era una figata.



Eh beh, una figata senza dubbio.

Tempi che non torneranno mai più, non esisterà piu' un calcio senza concorrenza sugli acquisti, anche se dovessimo tornare ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh beh, una figata senza dubbio.
> 
> Tempi che non torneranno mai più, non esisterà piu' un calcio senza concorrenza sugli acquisti, anche se dovessimo tornare ad altissimi livelli.



Questo senza dubbio. Ma almeno sapere che se ti viene fregato un giocatore è perché non puoi davvero prenderlo per carenze di liquidità rispetto ad altri che ne hanno di più e non per regole arbitrarie che stabiliscono che i soldi anche se li hai non li puoi spendere (poi ora noi siamo in mano a gente che potrebbe spenderne di più pure nella cornice di tali arbitrarie regole, e non lo fa, ma tralasciamo) sarebbe già un passo in avanti.

Edit: ho dovuto di nuovo editare il post per un altro misunderstanding con lo stesso utente di prima, spero sia stato l’ultimo.


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2020)

Non sono pratico, provo a domandare.

Pensando a un grande colpo, tipo chiesa, approfittando della plusvalenza suso si potrebbe trattare su una base di 40-45mln con la prima parte quei soldi di suso e il resto in più anni?

Poi io vociferato scambio di prestiti Paqueta milenkovic sarebbe tanta roba, ci sarebbe ancora spazio per finire gli acquisti, no?


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico, provo a domandare.
> 
> Pensando a un grande colpo, tipo chiesa, approfittando della plusvalenza suso si potrebbe trattare su una base di 40-45mln con la prima parte quei soldi di suso e il resto in più anni?
> 
> Poi io vociferato scambio di prestiti Paqueta milenkovic sarebbe tanta roba, ci sarebbe ancora spazio per finire gli acquisti, no?



Chiesa per me è purtroppo impossibile..ipotizzando cartellino a 45 milioni (ma Rocco ne vuole 70..) e quinquennale a 4 milioni netti, verrebbe a costare a bilancio 16,4 milioni all'anno. Milenkovic invece è fattibilissimo..


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Chiesa per me è purtroppo impossibile..ipotizzando cartellino a 45 milioni (ma Rocco ne vuole 70..) e quinquennale a 4 milioni netti, verrebbe a costare a bilancio 16,4 milioni all'anno. Milenkovic invece è fattibilissimo..



Però considerando i risparmi degli stipendi di biglia, jack, lo stesso suso ce lo potremmo permettere no?

Per me sarebbero tanti anche 45, Rocco se si impunta alla fine rischia di perderlo a 0 o il prossimo anno alla metà.

Tra covid e questa annata niente di speciale, 45 mln li prenderei subito fossi in loro


----------



## mil77 (7 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ci mancava solo il topic dei ragionieri evoluti. Ora siamo apposto



Ma qualcuno ti obbliga a entrare a leggere o scrivere? Non capisco perché se a tanti interessa devi arrivare tu a denigrare chi non la pensa come te. Che poi se vuoi seguire il calcio oggi, volente o nolente, devi seguire anche i conti...


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Però considerando i risparmi degli stipendi di biglia, jack, lo stesso suso ce lo potremmo permettere no?
> 
> Per me sarebbero tanti anche 45, Rocco se si impunta alla fine rischia di perderlo a 0 o il prossimo anno alla metà.
> 
> Tra covid e questa annata niente di speciale, 45 mln li prenderei subito fossi in loro



In realtà potremmo permettercelo, però risparmiando sugli altri giocatori da acquistare..non conviene. Meglio distribuire meglio le risorse per avere più rinforzi funzionali.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, essendo cresciuto in altri tempi rimpiango semplicemente quando tutto ciò non era necessario, ecco, e ci si poteva interessare solo all’aspetto tecnico.
> 
> 
> Edit: ho cancellato parte del post perché c’è stato un misunderstanding con un utente, pensavo che si riferisse a me invece che ad un altro, visto che non aveva quotato nessuno.



Considera che in un anno CR7 fattura più della maggior parte delle società di serie A.

Anzi a CR7 bastano i ricavi che ha dal profilo Instagram per fatturare più della maggior parte dei club di serie A.
Per cui sì, il calcio è cambiato.

A tanti non piace ma se non si capiscono i meccanismi di un bilancio di una società di calcio non si possono proprio capire le scelte che vengono fatte.

Pensa che i giornali, ben sapendolo, ancora oggi escono con articolo del tipo "budget per il mercato di x milioni" sparando cifre a caso, e di conseguenza nomi a caso, perché sanno bene che molti tifosi preferiscono sognare piuttosto che farsi un'idea realistica.

Poi naturalmente ognuno tifa come vuole, chiaramente.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico, provo a domandare.
> 
> Pensando a un grande colpo, tipo chiesa, approfittando della plusvalenza suso si potrebbe trattare su una base di 40-45mln con la prima parte quei soldi di suso e il resto in più anni?
> 
> Poi io vociferato scambio di prestiti Paqueta milenkovic sarebbe tanta roba, ci sarebbe ancora spazio per finire gli acquisti, no?



Dipende se si intende di avvicinarsi ai parametri del FPF o meno. Consideriamo che dalla EL avremo circa 15 milioni, consideriamo che avremo altri ricavi extra, sono ottimista, per altri 10.
La plusvalenza di Suso sono 20 e rotti. 

Sono circa 45 milioni di extra ricavi a bilancio.

Più i 25 di saving dei costi.

Siamo a 70 tondi, più o meno.

L'ultimo bilancio lo abbiamo chiuso a -70, per cui idealmente abbiamo 30 milioni a bilancio prossimo per investire in giocatori e chiudere al fatidico -30 richiesto dal FPF. 

Circa 10-12 servono per coprire Ibra, restano circa 20 milioni da spendere.

Chiesa ipotizzando 7 lordi e 50 per il cartellino, sono 17 a bilancio.

Ci rientrerebbe più o meno.

Poi però vanno ipotizzati i costi di rinnovo di Hakan e Gigio, e considerato che la plusvalenza di Suso è straordinaria non possiamo di nuovo appesantire troppo il bilancio. Il payroll dovrà essere tra 140 e 150 milioni di base, senza CL chiaramente.

In sostanza, dopo questi due acquisti dovremmo poi muoverci sull'equilibrio tra cessioni e acquisti, o scambi di prestiti. 

Spero di averti aiutato a capire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende se si intende di avvicinarsi ai parametri del FPF o meno. Consideriamo che dalla EL avremo circa 15 milioni, consideriamo che avremo altri ricavi extra, sono ottimista, per altri 10.
> La plusvalenza di Suso sono 20 e rotti.
> 
> Sono circa 45 milioni di extra ricavi a bilancio.
> ...



Più o meno ho capito, infatti io considero chiesa l’acquisto top da fare, poi farei dunfries/Calabria (altra plusvalenza), il vociferato scambio di prestiti milenkovic/Paqueta, e poi vedere se riusciamo a cedere rodriguez, musacchio, Duarte anche casti con l’eventuale arrivo di chiesa.

Ci faresti più o meno gli altri rinforzi, meglio prestiti con diritto possibilmente


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Più o meno ho capito, infatti io considero chiesa l’acquisto top da fare, poi farei dunfries/Calabria (altra plusvalenza), il vociferato scambio di prestiti milenkovic/Paqueta, e poi vedere se riusciamo a cedere rodriguez, musacchio, Duarte anche casti con l’eventuale arrivo di chiesa.
> 
> Ci faresti più o meno gli altri rinforzi, meglio prestiti con diritto possibilmente



Vedremo. Come era difficile capire cosa sarebbe stato giocare dopo la pandemia, è altrettanto difficile prevedere le strategie del mercato post covid.

Ci sono tante società messe male, che non hanno come noi proprietà che ripianano, per cui è prevedibile che si presentino occasioni impensabili ad oggi.

Nella fattispecie, la Fiorentina di Commisso sembrerebbe solida, perciò sarà dura prenderla per la gola.
Ragionando in modo strategico, mi muoverei verso altri obiettivi, almeno inizialmente.

Riguardo alla lista che hai fatto tu, considera che il centrocampo è la priorità temporale, con gli addii di Biglia e Jack c'è proprio un buco a livello numerico.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Come era difficile capire cosa sarebbe stato giocare dopo la pandemia, è altrettanto difficile prevedere le strategie del mercato post covid.
> 
> Ci sono tante società messe male, che non hanno come noi proprietà che ripianano, per cui è prevedibile che si presentino occasioni impensabili ad oggi.
> 
> ...



Per me Neres non potrebbe mai costare più di Chiesa,tenendo conto che l'Ajax ha già preso il suo sostituto e l'ha pagato 16 milioni, che in Olanda non sono pochi. Non capisco che aspettano anche solo a fare un sondaggio


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Per me Neres non potrebbe mai costare più di Chiesa,tenendo conto che l'Ajax ha già preso il suo sostituto e l'ha pagato 16 milioni, che in Olanda non sono pochi. Non capisco che aspettano anche solo a fare un sondaggio



Giusto, buona idea.
L'Ajax poi è certamente una di quelle che deve vendere per coprire le perdite del covid. Mi aspetto facciano diverse cessioni importanti.


----------



## Rikyg83 (7 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende se si intende di avvicinarsi ai parametri del FPF o meno. Consideriamo che dalla EL avremo circa 15 milioni, consideriamo che avremo altri ricavi extra, sono ottimista, per altri 10.
> La plusvalenza di Suso sono 20 e rotti.
> 
> Sono circa 45 milioni di extra ricavi a bilancio.
> ...



Lineker, perchè ipotizzi un payroll così basso, di 150 milioni? 
Non si potrebbe stare sui 180?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Lineker, perchè ipotizzi un payroll così basso, di 150 milioni?
> Non si potrebbe stare sui 180?



Con 188 abbiamo chiuso il bilancio a -70, per cui il payroll di base deve essere quello, circa 150 milioni.

L'extra dipende dai ricavi. Già quest'anno avremo la EL, a livello di sponsor e partnership vediamo che c'è movimento...
Poi da un paio di stagioni qualche plusvalenza la facciamo...

Un payroll di 180 è sostenibile solo se questi ricavi crescono in modo stabile, se sono invece aleatori come nelle ultime stagioni allora per l'extra payroll che dici tu dovremo muoverci su prestiti.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma mica è il tifoso moderno! E' semplice passione per i numeri ( o deformazione professionale)
> 
> In fondo è tempo perso, alla società frega nulla dei nostri calcoli, è puro divertimento ( anche se io non mi metterei mai a fare conti e perderci ore come Zosimo )



Sai che passione aveva Zoso nostro quando disse che avremmo dovuto scambiare alla pari Donnarumma con Scesni oppure lasciarlo andare via a 0 sempre alla Juve... ma forse me lo ricordo solo io quindi va bene così, più che passione mi pare una tifoseria evoluta cioè quella che avrebbe fatto sbavare pure Galliani senza il bisogno di ingozzarsi con le alette di pollo.
Io alla teoria dello sgravo cosmico che ci porterà in alto non credo, i piccoli ed insignificanti progressi non servono a niente, lo sgravo può andare bene un paio di anni ma poi diventa mera nabbaggine se non avvengono investimenti importanti.
I discorsi che fa Zosimo vanno bene per chi adora l'autofinanziamento, autofinanziamento che non ti porta da nessuna parte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sai che passione aveva Zoso nostro quando disse che avremmo dovuto scambiare alla pari Donnarumma con Scesni oppure lasciarlo andare via a 0 sempre alla Juve... ma forse me lo ricordo solo io quindi va bene così, più che passione mi pare una tifoseria evoluta cioè quella che avrebbe fatto sbavare pure Galliani senza il bisogno di ingozzarsi con le alette di pollo.
> Io alla teoria dello sgravo cosmico che ci porterà in alto non credo, i piccoli ed insignificanti progressi non servono a niente, lo sgravo può andare bene un paio di anni ma poi diventa mera nabbaggine se non avvengono investimenti importanti.
> *I discorsi che fa Zosimo vanno bene per chi adora l'autofinanziamento, autofinanziamento che non ti porta da nessuna parte.*



Questa dovrebbe andare in home page. L’autofinanziamento va bene quando ormai sei una potenza e puoi camminare sulle tue gambe. Non quando sei un nanetto intirizzito che si aggira timido in mezzo a giganti dallo sguardo truce, non quando sei un pesciolino rosso in un mare di squali. Non dovrebbe essere difficile da capire. È come avere un figlio, se quando ha 18 anni gli dici “guadagnati la vita, da questo momento da me non beccherai più un centesimo” nella maggioranza dei casi diventerà un fallito, nel peggiore dei casi un delinquente, e comunque difficilmente raggiungerà il potenziale che avrebbe potuto raggiungere.

È quando è diventato un “uomo” a tutti gli effetti che puoi farti da parte sul serio e lasciarlo camminare da solo, perché di te non ha più bisogno, e anzi, sarai tu ad avere bisogno di lui in futuro. 

Lo stesso vale per i club, pretendere che un Milan (che nel 2020 è il pesciolino rosso nel mare di squali di cui parlavamo) si autofinanzi strettamente senza il minimo sacrificio della proprietà adesso significa legarlo mani e piedi alla mediocrità.


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Siamo già a 4?poco poco che porta male sto post?


----------



## mil77 (7 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende se si intende di avvicinarsi ai parametri del FPF o meno. Consideriamo che dalla EL avremo circa 15 milioni, consideriamo che avremo altri ricavi extra, sono ottimista, per altri 10.
> La plusvalenza di Suso sono 20 e rotti.
> 
> Sono circa 45 milioni di extra ricavi a bilancio.
> ...



Discorso sostanzialmente giusto ma ottimistico sui 25 milioni da EL...dobbiamo comunque passare 3 turni preliminari...sul discorso FPF questa stagione i paletti saranno allentati e non di poco...quindi tra adesso e gennaio é il momento di spendere soprattutto x le squadre rimaste indietro...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Discorso sostanzialmente giusto ma ottimistico sui 25 milioni da EL...dobbiamo comunque passare 3 turni preliminari...sul discorso FPF questa stagione i paletti saranno allentati e non di poco...quindi tra adesso e gennaio é il momento di spendere soprattutto x le squadre rimaste indietro...



Quindi ci sono ancora meno scusanti del solito per non spendere (fermo restando che i 60 milioni di sponsor la proprietà poteva metterli in ogni caso)? Ottimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2020)

Paquetá ‪3145 (ing) , 8417 (amm) , 11.562‬ (Totale)
Conti. ‪3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8.540‬ (Totale)
Musacchio. ‪3700 (ing) , 4429 (amm) , 8.129‬ (Totale)
Rodriguez ‪3885 (ing) , 3547 (amm) , 7.432‬ (Totale)
Laxalt. 3725 (3145) (ing) , 3500 (amm) , 7225(Totale)
Caldara. ‪ 0 (ing) , 7000 (amm) , 7000 (Totale)‬
Reina. ‪5550 (ing) , 1000 (amm) , 6.550‬ (Totale)

Oltre 56 milioni bloccati per questo.
Se si vuole fare mercato questo “spreco” va assolutamente attaccato.

Giá recuperarne metà significa avere una trentina di milioni che significa potersi permettere 4 ottimi giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Discorso sostanzialmente giusto ma ottimistico sui 25 milioni da EL...dobbiamo comunque passare 3 turni preliminari...sul discorso FPF questa stagione i paletti saranno allentati e non di poco...quindi tra adesso e gennaio é il momento di spendere soprattutto x le squadre rimaste indietro...



Hai ragione, 25 milioni è molto ottimistico infatti.

Riguardo al FPF, vero che lo allentano per questa stagione ma il conteggio e sempre sui tre anni.


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, 25 milioni è molto ottimistico infatti.
> 
> Riguardo al FPF, vero che lo allentano per questa stagione ma il conteggio e sempre sui tre anni.



Beh bisogna vedere bene cosa intendono x allentarlo...può essere che sul triennio venga concesso un meno 60 al posto del meno 30 o che addirittura non venga proprio presa in considerazione ai fini del FPF la prossima stagione


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2020)

Il FPF presto verrà modificato, sprecate tempo. Quando uscirà la nuova regolamentazione si vedrà. In ogni caso, si dimentica che gli introiti quest'anno saranno inferiori, avremo un ulteriore perdita di 30 mln dovuti al Covid.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh bisogna vedere bene cosa intendono x allentarlo...può essere che sul triennio venga concesso un meno 60 al posto del meno 30 o che addirittura non venga proprio presa in considerazione ai fini del FPF la prossima stagione



Può darsi, le indicazioni sono contraddittorie. Sebbene si parli di allentamento, allo stesso tempo hanno appena avviato la procedura per il settlement verso Lille e Wolves.

Non darei per scontato che la Uefa sia così permissiva.

Comunque è vero che allo stato attuale delle cose è quasi impossibile prevedere l'impatto del covid sui ricavi e di conseguenza sui regolamenti Uefa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il FPF presto verrà modificato, sprecate tempo. Quando uscirà la nuova regolamentazione si vedrà. In ogni caso, si dimentica che gli introiti quest'anno saranno inferiori, avremo un ulteriore perdita di 30 mln dovuti al Covid.



Speriamo venga modificato in senso meno restrittivo.


----------



## First93 (8 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Direttamente dal pc di Zosimo, ecco i suoi "conti della belva" versione 4.0.
> 
> Il prospetto di Zosimo
> 
> ...



Troppi giocatori inutili e costosi, solo per i portieri spendiamo più di 20 mln l'anno. Servirà qualche anno per fare pulizia.

P.S.: trovo veramente triste giudicare il modo in cui una persona vive la sua passione, a me personalmente questa parte dei conti piace molto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Agosto 2020)

Nell elenco non manca Ibra, pioli+staff, Gazidis/moncada.. e giampaolo?


----------



## Rikyg83 (8 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Nell elenco non manca Ibra, pioli+staff, Gazidis/moncada.. e giampaolo?



Ibra ancora non ha rinnovato..generalmente il costo dello staff non viene considerato in questo prospetto..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Nell elenco non manca Ibra, pioli+staff, Gazidis/moncada.. e giampaolo?



Ibra per ora é svincolato.

Gli allenatori non entrano nel “costo-rosa” anche se naturalmente fanno parte degli altri costi aziendali.
Ma qui lo scopo non é tenere traccia delle singole voci di bilancio in Real time. 
Comunque rispetto all’anno scorso non cambierá molto. Giampaolo non é a carico, ma avrá avuto buonuscita. Pioli prende qualcosa in piú per un pó di piú. Le cose dovrebbero circa compensarsi.

Come dirigenza c’é un Boban in meno. Ma nel totale non so quanto cambi


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2020)

Come già detto, da cedere assolutamente:
Reina
Rodriguez
Laxalt
Paqueta
Halilovic
TOTALE 35 milioni

Caldara purtroppo è in prestito ancora per un anno, per cui dubito lo riscattino prima del dovuto (sempre se lo faranno). Silva alla fine non “è un peso” poiché farebbe pari con il riscatto di Rebic.

Realisticamente in porta con i fratelli Donnarumma (salvo sorprese) si è a posto, sulla destra piaccia o no 2 terzini più o meno decenti ci sono. In mezzo 4 centrali ci sono anche, da valutare Musacchio al massimo. A sinistra manca un vice Theo. A centrocampo se rientra Pobega ne manca un altro. Per la trequarti manca un vice turco, sulla destra e sinistra, più o meno ce ne sono 4. Manca un vice Ibra o al massimo un esterno sinistro.
TOTALE INTERVENTI MINIMI: 4

- Terzino sinistro (non saprei chi) da ingaggio di 3 e ammortamento di 4 per 4 anni
- Bakayoko sarebbero 6 di ingaggio e 5 di ammortamento per 4 anni
- Pessina ingaggio di 2 e ammortamento di 3 per 5 anni (da capire come funziona il 50% della rivendita)
- Scamacca ingaggio di 3 e ammortamento di 4 per 5 anni
TOTALE 30 milioni

Nulla di eccezionale, entrare in champions è ancora dura, però se gira come nel post Covid diventa possibile. Per fare movimenti più importanti bisognerebbe muovere molti più giocatori (Musacchio, Conti, Krunic, Castillejo almeno). Vedremo quanto sarà bravo Paolo, quest’anno c’è solo un mese di mercato.


----------



## Tobi (9 Agosto 2020)

Topic interessante per capire se alcune voci di mercato sono fattibili o bufale  Speriamo di riuscire a rinforzare la squadra e far fuori qualche zavorra


----------



## uolfetto (9 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come già detto, da cedere assolutamente:
> Reina
> Rodriguez
> Laxalt
> ...



questo che dici tu praticamente è ZERO mercato, cioè solo il rimpiazzo di biglia (anche se io non prenderei mai bakayoko) e quello di bonaventura (pessina). però già con le cessioni che hai messo tu (per me difficili) si potrebbe fare qualcosina in più che prendere solo il vice terzino e scamacca. comunque si, è indispensabile muovere giocatori altrimenti prendi poco o nulla.


----------



## Rikyg83 (9 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come già detto, da cedere assolutamente:
> Reina
> Rodriguez
> Laxalt
> ...



Un centrale difensivo e un terzino destro servono come il pane (andrà via Calabria).
A centrocampo Bakayoko a 20 milioni per 4 anni con ingaggio al lordo di 4,2 (3 milioni netti) viene a costare 9,2 milioni all'anno, Pessina costerebbe la metà del suo valore (ipotizzando un costo di 14 milioni, al Milan costerebbe solo 7 milioni), quindi in totale tra ingaggio al lordo e ammortamento 3,7 milioni; Scamacca costerebbe 6,8 milioni, il terzino (facciamo contratto quinquennale) lo prendiamo dall'estero e spendiamo 2,1 ingaggio al lordo più ammortamento da 4, totale 6,1.
Sono 25,8 milioni in più.

In pratica sommando i 126,4 milioni del payroll "depurato" dalle partenze (Reina, Rodriguez, Calabria, Laxalt, Paquetà, Duarte solo ingaggio perché prestato), arriveremmo a 140,6 milioni.

A questi soldi vanno aggiunti però il secondo portiere, il terzino destro, il difensore centrale e Ibra...

Ipotizziamo:

Ibra 8,33 milioni
Dumfries 6,8 milioni (ingaggio al lordo e ammortamento cartellino)
difensore centrale 6,8 (ingaggio al lordo e ammortamento cartellino)
secondo portiere Consigli Sassuolo 2,9

Saremmo sui 165 milioni..a cui va aggiunto qualcosa per Pobega, il quarto centrocampista!


----------



## Ambrole (9 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sai che passione aveva Zoso nostro quando disse che avremmo dovuto scambiare alla pari Donnarumma con Scesni oppure lasciarlo andare via a 0 sempre alla Juve... ma forse me lo ricordo solo io quindi va bene così, più che passione mi pare una tifoseria evoluta cioè quella che avrebbe fatto sbavare pure Galliani senza il bisogno di ingozzarsi con le alette di pollo.
> Io alla teoria dello sgravo cosmico che ci porterà in alto non credo, i piccoli ed insignificanti progressi non servono a niente, lo sgravo può andare bene un paio di anni ma poi diventa mera nabbaggine se non avvengono investimenti importanti.
> I discorsi che fa Zosimo vanno bene per chi adora l'autofinanziamento, autofinanziamento che non ti porta da nessuna parte.



Hai delle teorie di gestione delle società, abbastanza particolari......


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Agosto 2020)

Non capisco quanto sto per incollare sotto. Non è minusvalenza, ma l ammortamento a bilancio lo devi comunque mettere, quindi se l hai pagato 18 mln e firma un triennale..6mln li devi comunque segnare, no?


L'addio di Blaise Matuidi potrebbe non portare a una minusvalenza in casa Juventus. Questo perché in caso di rescissione il valore degli ammortamenti scenderebbe di colpo a zero. Dunque se il francese dovesse risolvere il proprio contratto con i bianconeri sarebbe a bilancio a zero e non più cedibile. Per questo Matuidi probabilmente troverà un accordo e poi firmerà con l'Inter Miami.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non capisco quanto sto per incollare sotto. Non è minusvalenza, ma l ammortamento a bilancio lo devi comunque mettere, quindi se l hai pagato 18 mln e firma un triennale..6mln li devi comunque segnare, no?
> 
> 
> L'addio di Blaise Matuidi potrebbe non portare a una minusvalenza in casa Juventus. Questo perché in caso di rescissione il valore degli ammortamenti scenderebbe di colpo a zero. Dunque se il francese dovesse risolvere il proprio contratto con i bianconeri sarebbe a bilancio a zero e non più cedibile. Per questo Matuidi probabilmente troverà un accordo e poi firmerà con l'Inter Miami.



matuidi i suoi tre anni alla juve se li è fatti e quindi lo hanno ammortizzato tutto credo. poi aveva prolungato di un anno a bella cifra, ma visto che hanno cambiato idea ovviamente raiola gli risolve subito il favore. spero gli costi almeno una buonuscita. ovviamente quanto scritto nell'articolo che in caso di rescissione l'ammortamento va a zero è una vaccata. però ripeto credo fosse stato già ammortizzato tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Hai delle teorie di gestione delle società, abbastanza particolari......



Mica tanto, ha detto semplicemente ciò che comanda il buon senso, e cioè che l’autofinanziamento quando si è piccoli e deboli rischia di diventare una strada senza uscita.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Rikyg83 (11 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non capisco quanto sto per incollare sotto. Non è minusvalenza, ma l ammortamento a bilancio lo devi comunque mettere, quindi se l hai pagato 18 mln e firma un triennale..6mln li devi comunque segnare, no?
> 
> 
> L'addio di Blaise Matuidi potrebbe non portare a una minusvalenza in casa Juventus. Questo perché in caso di rescissione il valore degli ammortamenti scenderebbe di colpo a zero. Dunque se il francese dovesse risolvere il proprio contratto con i bianconeri sarebbe a bilancio a zero e non più cedibile. Per questo Matuidi probabilmente troverà un accordo e poi firmerà con l'Inter Miami.



Matuidi, prima del rinnovo annuale, aveva firmato un triennale a 4 milioni netti (cartellino 20 + bonus), quindi costava così 14,1 milioni l'anno.
Dopo il rinnovo costava a bilancio 10,7 milioni di euro.
Ma con la rescissione la Juventus perde sicuramente 3,3 milioni di ammortamento, più il costo della buonuscita.
Magari Zosimo può essere più preciso.
A zero comunque è il costo di Mautidi per il payroll della Juventus.
Non c'è più


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Agosto 2020)

mettiamoci il cuore in pace, il mercato in uscita è quasi bloccato visto la situazione post covid (e le incertezze anche per la prossima stagione) e i nostri cessi a pedali che anche in un mercato normale faremmo fatica a cedere. Io mi aspetto un terzino dx, unica vera operazione per rinforzare l'11 titolare, con la partenza di Calabria. A centrocampo rientra Pobega e verrà fatto un innesto non troppo oneroso. Dimentichiamoci di Chiesa, anche perchè abbiamo già Samu / Saelemaker, non tireranno mai fuori 50 milioni per un ulteriore esterno. Secondo me il mercato sarà più o meno finito così, a parte qualche ingresso low cost a seconda del mercato in uscita (es. un terzino sinistro se parte Rodriguez/Laxalt, un centrale se parte Musacchio, magari una punta ma sempre in prestito o da spendere due lire, non escluderei nemmeno Colombo in rosa). Sarà un mercato dei poveri, ma il bilancio piange, la situazione reale è questa.


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, ha detto semplicemente ciò che comanda il buon senso, e cioè che l’autofinanziamento quando si è piccoli e deboli rischia di diventare una strada senza uscita.



Esatto, l'autofinanziamento della Belva deve essere supportato poi da investimenti importanti da parte della proprietà, messi così con l'autofinanziamento semplicemente rimaniamo questi per almeno altri 10 anni perché autofinanziamento + 0 investimenti significa che devi avere uno staff tecnico talmente bravo che puoi stare tranquillo che i tuoi correranno sempre il triplo degli altri dopo aver bevuto il caffettino speciale, visto che non sarà così ci può stare lo sgravo, è ovvio, abbiamo una quantità di cessi incredibile dopo anni di vuoto lasciati andare dagli irreprensibili strozzini americani, ma una volta che hai riassettato economicamente la squadra devi investire e anche pesantemente (in rapporto all'importanza e alla risorse del club), perché se spendi meno dell'Atalanta e hai un monte ingaggi che vale lo scudetto allora non ti vengo a dire "bravo mi hai spedito Laxalt per 500k in più del previsto, yuppeeee doo, eroi, stiamo rinascendo duri" no, ti do del pirlazza finché campi, se arrivi dietro pure.
Comunque aspettiamo, per me questa è la stagione del non ritorno perché avrei difficoltà ad accettare l'ennesima stagione fallimentare con tanto di conti della Belva 5 a maggio 2021, con tifosi esultanti perché dopo un sesto posto parte lo sgravo per raggiungere sempre più risultati eccezionali!
Da come stanno gestendo questa squadra penso che sia quasi scontata la cessione a fine stagione dopo l'eventuale entrata in Champs, senza Champs non avrebbe senso da parte degli strozzini cominciare ad investire in qualcosa di fallimentare, men che meno autofinanziando un club che non è il Chievo o il Lille, avessero voluto lo avrebbero già fatto quindi cessione a fine stagione o flop eterno.


----------



## Rikyg83 (11 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque aspettiamo, per me questa è la stagione del non ritorno perché avrei difficoltà ad accettare l'ennesima stagione fallimentare con tanto di conti della Belva 5 a maggio 2021, con tifosi esultanti perché dopo un sesto posto parte lo sgravo per raggiungere sempre più risultati eccezionali!
> Da come stanno gestendo questa squadra penso che sia quasi scontata la cessione a fine stagione dopo l'eventuale entrata in Champs, senza Champs non avrebbe senso da parte degli strozzini cominciare ad investire in qualcosa di fallimentare, men che meno autofinanziando un club che non è il Chievo o il Lille, avessero voluto lo avrebbero già fatto quindi cessione a fine stagione o flop eterno.



A sensazione a pelle, nella primavera del 2021 avremo un nuovo proprietario 
[MENTION=947]Andrea[/MENTION]Red&Black: un difensore centrale e un terzino destro arriveranno sicuramente (dopo Rodriguez sarà Calabria a partire). Per il centrocampista e un rinforzo in attacco bisognerà attendere qualcosa in più. Queste operazioni saranno fatte sicuramente.
La rosa sarà così:

Donnarumma G. - Donnarumma A. - secondo portiere
terzino destro - Conti - Kjaer - Romagnoli - dif.centrale - Gabbia - Musacchio - Theo - Laxalt - Kalulu (per indis. Conti)
Bennacer - Kessie - centrocampista - Krunic - Pobega
Saelmakers - Castillejo - Calhanoglu- Paquetà - Rebic - Leao - Ibra - X

Poi se riuscissimo a sistemare Laxalt, Krunic e Paquetà...


----------



## Mauricio (11 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=3501]uolfetto[/MENTION] [MENTION=2454]Ricky[/MENTION]g83

Rispondo a voi che mi avete quotato.
Quello che ho riportato era un esempio di possibile operatività a somma zero o leggermente negativa (ovvero minori costi, quindi effetto positivo).

Ribadisco, gli interventi in entrata sono soggetti alle uscite. Per dire, la riserva di Theo arriverà con le uscite di Rodriguez e Laxalt. Un nuovo centrale arriva se escono Musacchio e Duarte. (Ricordate non arriva nessuno se non parte qualcuno?)

Bisogna quindi vedere come opereranno in uscita, non ci si scappa. Da quello poi deriveranno le entrate.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> A sensazione a pelle, nella primavera del 2021 avremo un nuovo proprietario
> [MENTION=947]Andrea[/MENTION]Red&Black: un difensore centrale e un terzino destro arriveranno sicuramente (dopo Rodriguez sarà Calabria a partire). Per il centrocampista e un rinforzo in attacco bisognerà attendere qualcosa in più. Queste operazioni saranno fatte sicuramente.
> La rosa sarà così:
> 
> ...



Purtroppo vedremo pochi cambiamenti, sia per il mercato condizionato dal covid, sia per la nostra situazione finanziaria.
Le priorità sono il terzino destro titolare, un ricambio per Bennacer ed Ibra. Credo che Maldini e Massara stiano seguendo questi 3 obiettivi, senza seguire i voli pindarici di certi tifosi.
Non illudiamoci su Chiesa, non possiamo permettercelo se non attraverso scambi come contropartite tecniche (Paquetà su tutti).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> A sensazione a pelle, nella primavera del 2021 avremo un nuovo proprietario
> [MENTION=947]Andrea[/MENTION]Red&Black: un difensore centrale e un terzino destro arriveranno sicuramente (dopo Rodriguez sarà Calabria a partire). Per il centrocampista e un rinforzo in attacco bisognerà attendere qualcosa in più. Queste operazioni saranno fatte sicuramente.
> La rosa sarà così:
> 
> ...



hai dimenticato Duarte. Il difensore centrale secondo me arriva solo se parte uno tra Musacchio (difficile) o Duarte. Gabbia alla fine penso rimanga, costa pochissimo e in panca ci sta. 

Spero anche io in qualcosa in più ma più o meno razionalmente parlando penso gli innesti saranno pochissimi a meno di qualche sorprendente cessione (Romagnoli o Donnarumma ecc...). Rimangono tra l'altro altri mega pacchi come Reina e Halilovic da sistemare.


----------



## Rikyg83 (11 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION]: avevo fatto una simulazione, secondo me con un payroll sui 165-170 milioni ci può stare un buon mercato.. [MENTION=947]Andrea[/MENTION]: non l'ho dimenticato, credo venga ceduto in prestito senza troppi problemi..sopporteremo di pagare la sua quota d'ammortamento...Halilovic si vende facilmente, secondo me (al massimo lo diamo in prestito secco e lo mandiamo in scadenza). Reina è una spina..vediamo se riusciamo a risolvere la situazione senza un bagno di sangue per noi. [MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION]: un difensore indispensabile, se viene un raffreddore a Kjaer o Romagnoli, non possiamo fare conto solo sul povero Gabbia..


----------



## Mauricio (11 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION]: avevo fatto una simulazione, secondo me con un payroll sui 165-170 milioni ci può stare un buon mercato.. [MENTION=947]Andrea[/MENTION]: non l'ho dimenticato, credo venga ceduto in prestito senza troppi problemi..sopporteremo di pagare la sua quota d'ammortamento...Halilovic si vende facilmente, secondo me (al massimo lo diamo in prestito secco e lo mandiamo in scadenza). Reina è una spina..vediamo se riusciamo a risolvere la situazione senza un bagno di sangue per noi. [MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION]: un difensore indispensabile, se viene un raffreddore a Kjaer o Romagnoli, non possiamo fare conto solo sul povero Gabbia..



Certo, a 170 milioni ci si può arrivare per costruire una buona squadra, ma dal mio punto di vista un Milan così:

Donnarumma (Donnarumma Senior)
Conti (Calabria)
Kjaer (Musacchio) 
Romagnoli (Gabbia)
Theo (Mister X  )
Bennacer (Pobega)
Kessié (Bakayoko) 
Castillejo (Saelemakers)
Calhanoglu (Mister Y)
Rebic (Leao)
Ibra (Mister Z)

Non sarà da scudetto, con la fascia destra come detto che sarebbe da rifare, ma penso sia molto realistico. Sostanzialmente servono 3 riserve, ma che non facciano rimpiangere i titolari.

PS: per Pessina penso che funzioni in questo modo: se si acquistasse a 10 milioni, 5 milioni sarebbero una plusvalenza, e i 10 di costo andrebbero spalmati normalmente sulla lunghezza del contratto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non capisco quanto sto per incollare sotto. Non è minusvalenza, ma l ammortamento a bilancio lo devi comunque mettere, quindi se l hai pagato 18 mln e firma un triennale..6mln li devi comunque segnare, no?
> 
> 
> L'addio di Blaise Matuidi potrebbe non portare a una minusvalenza in casa Juventus. Questo perché in caso di rescissione il valore degli ammortamenti scenderebbe di colpo a zero. Dunque se il francese dovesse risolvere il proprio contratto con i bianconeri sarebbe a bilancio a zero e non più cedibile. Per questo Matuidi probabilmente troverà un accordo e poi firmerà con l'Inter Miami.



Bravissimo. Hai capito che è assurdo. Infatti va spiegata diversamente.
É come quando noi vendemmo Bacca al Villareal.
Per non inserire una minusvalenza a bilancio, “svalutammo” il cartellino di Bacca di circa 6 milioni (da 15 a 9 mi sembra). Inserendo quindi una perdita di 6 milioni a bilancio. Poi vendendolo a 9 non avemmo minusvalenza.

Se adesso mi chiedi che differenza c’é tra mettere a bilancio una perdita di 6 milioni a seguito di una svalutazione o, sempre di 6 milioni, a seguito di una minusvalenza, non ho le conoscenze in materia di bilanci, diritto fiscale e diritto societario, per risponderti.

Ma di fatto la Juve per evitare minusvalenza ha azzerato il valore residuo a bilancio di Matuidi inserendo la relativa perdita a bilancio. Poi rescindendo non ha fatto minusvalenza, ma la perdita Rimane


----------



## Rikyg83 (11 Agosto 2020)

Su Pessina non so in effetti se sia calcolato l'ammortamento sull'intero costo, senza considerare la nostra percentuale, idem dicasi per Pobega (2,2 il riscatto del Pordenone, 2,4 quello del Milan).
Quindi nel caso di Pobega:

a) 2 mil. circa di plusvalenza e 0,48 mil. di ammortamento annuo;
b) 40.000 euro di ammortamento annuo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2020)

Aggiornato con la cessione di Rodriguez nel mio post in prima pagina.

Siamo scesi a 150,2 di payroll


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato con la cessione di Rodriguez nel mio post in prima pagina.
> 
> Siamo scesi a 150,2 di payroll



Dai, stanno facendo un buon lavoro, non trovi? Chiedo a te perché sei l'esperto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dai, stanno facendo un buon lavoro, non trovi? Chiedo a te perché sei l'esperto



L'anno scorso si, quest anno è ancora tutto da vedere. la direzione è quella giusta


----------



## mil77 (19 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato con la cessione di Rodriguez nel mio post in prima pagina.
> 
> Siamo scesi a 150,2 di payroll



Mi sembra che nel conteggio manchi Gabbia. Poi forse andrebbero inseriti anche Maldini e ormai Pobega visto che è sicuro che torna al Milan. Andrebbe invece tolto Plizzarri che è andato in prestito alla Reggina.

Poi una domanda a te che sei esperto...questa stagione i bilanci si sono chiusi regolarmente al 30 Giugno o visto il prolungarsi della stagione sportiva al 31 Agosto anche i bilanci chiuderanno in tale data? Per il Milan cambierebbe dove inserire la plusvalenza di Suso


----------



## Maximo (19 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.
> 
> ...



Il dato più interessante mi sembra il monte ingaggi, più basso (ad oggi), di 75 mln rispetto alla stagione 2018-2019, e con una rosa decisamente più competitiva. Ovviamente la valutazione della rosa la faccio da gennaio in poi, ovvero dall'arrivo di Ibra...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che nel conteggio manchi Gabbia. Poi forse andrebbero inseriti anche Maldini e ormai Pobega visto che è sicuro che torna al Milan. Andrebbe invece tolto Plizzarri che è andato in prestito alla Reggina.
> 
> Poi una domanda a te che sei esperto...questa stagione i bilanci si sono chiusi regolarmente al 30 Giugno o visto il prolungarsi della stagione sportiva al 31 Agosto anche i bilanci chiuderanno in tale data? Per il Milan cambierebbe dove inserire la plusvalenza di Suso



I bilanci sono comunque chiusi al 30 Giugno


----------



## Rikyg83 (19 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato con la cessione di Rodriguez nel mio post in prima pagina.
> 
> Siamo scesi a 150,2 di payroll



Perfetto, aggiornato anche nel mio primo post


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Agosto 2020)

Una richiesta di chiarimento: su Rodriguez ho letto che non è minusvalenza in quanto 2 mensilità dell’ammortamento ci sono state, e quindi i 3 milioni sono di fatto la quota residua. Che con i bonus potrebbe portare a plusvalenza


----------



## mil77 (19 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Una richiesta di chiarimento: su Rodriguez ho letto che non è minusvalenza in quanto 2 mensilità dell’ammortamento ci sono state, e quindi i 3 milioni sono di fatto la quota residua. Che con i bonus potrebbe portare a plusvalenza



In effetti é vero, è proprio cosi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Una richiesta di chiarimento: su Rodriguez ho letto che non è minusvalenza in quanto 2 mensilità dell’ammortamento ci sono state, e quindi i 3 milioni sono di fatto la quota residua. Che con i bonus potrebbe portare a plusvalenza



In generale non cambia molto se la quota è stata a carico del Milan. in altri termini hai una minusvalenza di zero invece di -0,5 milioni, ma hai un ammortamento di 0,5 milioni a tuo carico. Alla fine sempre -0,5 a bilancio devi mettere. Diverso se ad esempio é stata negoziata una estensione del prestito a Luglio e Agosto (Come Reina) con magari l’equivalente quota coperta dalla squadra a cui é stato esteso il prestito.

Difficile venire a capo di questa miriade di casi peri a di vedere il prossimo bilancio. Consideriamola una tolleranza


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Agosto 2020)

Sì certo Zosimo, ci mancherebbe, grazie del chiarimento, era proprio per capire meglio!


----------



## uolfetto (19 Agosto 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il dato più interessante mi sembra il monte ingaggi, più basso (ad oggi), di 75 mln rispetto alla stagione 2018-2019, e con una rosa decisamente più competitiva. Ovviamente la valutazione della rosa la faccio da gennaio in poi, ovvero dall'arrivo di Ibra...



Io però con questi discorsi di squadra più competitiva ci andrei piano. Noi alla fine di riffa o di raffa sono tre stagioni che facciamo circa gli stessi punti anche se c'è chi esalta un segmento piuttosto che un altro. Certo sarebb molto meglio farli con un payroll di 150 (165 con ibra) invece che con uno di 225. Almeno è un segno di normalizzazione che potrebbe portarci a qualcosa di buono per il futuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io però con questi discorsi di squadra più competitiva ci andrei piano. Noi alla fine di riffa o di raffa sono tre stagioni che facciamo circa gli stessi punti anche se c'è chi esalta un segmento piuttosto che un altro. Certo sarebb molto meglio farli con un payroll di 150 (165 con ibra) invece che con uno di 225. Almeno è un segno di normalizzazione che potrebbe portarci a qualcosa di buono per il futuro.



Col rinnovo di Ibra a 12-15 lordi sforiamo di nuovo.

Consideriamo poi che con gli addii di Biglia e Jack abbiamo come minimo due ruoli ancora scoperti.


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo cosa avrebbe inciso un ingaggio di Thiago a 4mln per due anni rispetto a un milenkovic cartellino + ingaggio 2,5mln/3?

Il “sogno” poteva esse Thiago ora e Milenkovic tra 2 anni a scadenza (visto che sembra che non voglia rinnovare)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Zosimo cosa avrebbe inciso un ingaggio di Thiago a 4mln per due anni rispetto a un milenkovic cartellino + ingaggio 2,5mln/3?
> 
> Il “sogno” poteva esse Thiago ora e Milenkovic tra 2 anni a scadenza (visto che sembra che non voglia rinnovare)



Thiago a 4 incideva circa 5,5 lordi
Milenkovic a 30 (che é giá uno sproposito), con ingaggio a 2 netti (molto alto anche questo) incide 9,6 lordi l’anno

Sul “sogno”.... i treni passano e vanno. Se Milenkovic non viene adesso, chissá tra due anni dove sará...


----------



## davoreb (20 Agosto 2020)

certo che Thiago a 5.5 si poteva fare ed avevi risolto il problema centrale di difesa con un immenso upgrade tecnico.

sono curioso di vedere come andrà.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Agosto 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> certo che Thiago a 5.5 si poteva fare ed avevi risolto il problema centrale di difesa con un immenso upgrade tecnico.
> 
> sono curioso di vedere come andrà.



La stampa estera riporta che chiede un ingaggio doppio, ovvero 10 milioni. Dovrebbero essere lordi, per cui 5/6 netti, ovvero 7/7,5 lordi con la fiscalità agevolata. Il contratto deve essere almeno di 2 anni. Ne vale la pena? Forse si, ma entro 2 anni va trovato assolutamente il sostituto.

Sembra che Reina sia vicino al Valencia (ovviamente a gratis), per cui una minus di 1 milione scarso. Va piazzato assolutamente Laxalt, Duarte e Musacchio, se si vuole il ritorno di Thiago. I due centrali compenserebbero tranquillamente l’ingaggio del brasiliano, e si avrebbero 3 titolari per i ruoli di difensori centrali


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> La stampa estera riporta che chiede un ingaggio doppio, ovvero 10 milioni. Dovrebbero essere lordi, per cui 5/6 netti, ovvero 7/7,5 lordi con la fiscalità agevolata. Il contratto deve essere almeno di 2 anni. Ne vale la pena? Forse si, ma entro 2 anni va trovato assolutamente il sostituto.
> 
> Sembra che Reina sia vicino al Valencia (ovviamente a gratis), per cui una minus di 1 milione scarso. Va piazzato assolutamente Laxalt, Duarte e Musacchio, se si vuole il ritorno di Thiago. I due centrali compenserebbero tranquillamente l’ingaggio del brasiliano, e si avrebbero 3 titolari per i ruoli di difensori centrali



Reina non sarà minusvalenza perché rescinderanno prima (come ha fatto la juve con matuidi). Duarte é invendivibile perchè dovresti venderlo ad almeno 8 milioni. I centrali che puoi vendere sono Gabbia e forse Musacchio ma ad almeno 5 milioni.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Reina non sarà minusvalenza perché rescinderanno prima (come ha fatto la juve con matuidi). Duarte é invendivibile perchè dovresti venderlo ad almeno 8 milioni. I centrali che puoi vendere sono Gabbia e forse Musacchio ma ad almeno 5 milioni.



Se rescindi hai minusvalenza, l’avrà anche la Juve con Matuidi. Se ti mancano X euro da ammortizzare e termini il contratto prima della naturale scadenza, hai una sopravvenienza passiva. I costi purtroppo non spariscono, sennò sempre la Juve farebbe la stessa cosa con Higuain. 

Su Duarte son quasi d’accordo, ma un prestito oneroso + obbligo a 5 milioni magari Si riesce a fare (vedi Gustavo Gomez). Per Musacchio penso sia relativamente facile: 5 milioni li vale tutti, anche più se non si fosse infortunato.


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se rescindi hai minusvalenza, l’avrà anche la Juve con Matuidi. Se ti mancano X euro da ammortizzare e termini il contratto prima della naturale scadenza, hai una sopravvenienza passiva. I costi purtroppo non spariscono, sennò sempre la Juve farebbe la stessa cosa con Higuain.
> 
> Su Duarte son quasi d’accordo, ma un prestito oneroso + obbligo a 5 milioni magari Si riesce a fare (vedi Gustavo Gomez). Per Musacchio penso sia relativamente facile: 5 milioni li vale tutti, anche più se non si fosse infortunato.



A parte che il valore di 1milione di ammortamento x reina mi sembra molto strano visto che é arrivato a 0...in ogni caso se rescinde il milan non fa minusvalenza, ha sempre una perdita ma entra in altra voce di bilancio che non intacca la parte sportiva ( non sono un tecnico ma é già stato spiegato nei post indietro). Duarte x fare riscatto a 5 devi fare prestito oneroso almeno a 3,5...direi impossibile x uno spesso infortunato e che non ha mai giocato....musacchio adesso a 5 non lo vendi...è infortunato fino a novembre e a giugno si libero a 0. Se proprio lo riesci a vendere, visto anche l'ingaggio, lo vendi a gennaio quando si é ripreso a 2,5/3


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In generale non cambia molto se la quota è stata a carico del Milan. in altri termini hai una minusvalenza di zero invece di -0,5 milioni, ma hai un ammortamento di 0,5 milioni a tuo carico. Alla fine sempre -0,5 a bilancio devi mettere. Diverso se ad esempio é stata negoziata una estensione del prestito a Luglio e Agosto (Come Reina) con magari l’equivalente quota coperta dalla squadra a cui é stato esteso il prestito.
> 
> Difficile venire a capo di questa miriade di casi peri a di vedere il prossimo bilancio. Consideriamola una tolleranza




Mi sa che non é proprio cosi...se rodriguez x il milan al primo luglio era in carico come ammortamento a 3,5 ora 2 mesi, quindi 500mila, li ha ammortizzati quindi se va via a 3 il milan non ha ne minusvalenze ne perdite.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non é proprio cosi...se rodriguez x il milan al primo luglio era in carico come ammortamento a 3,5 ora 2 mesi, quindi 500mila, li ha ammortizzati quindi se va via a 3 il milan non ha ne minusvalenze ne perdite.



Ma ha “speso” 500.000€ di ammortamento che vanno inseriti come costo a bilancio


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I bilanci sono comunque chiusi al 30 Giugno



Però se i bilanci si sono chiusi al 30 giugno nei costi di questa stagione vanno inseriti anche i due mesi di stipendio di biglia, bonaventura, ibra e forse anche rogriguez...non sono grandi somme ma circa 3 milioni lordi si. Più un almeno altri 500mila x gabbia che qui non è contato.


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ha “speso” 500.000€ di ammortamento che vanno inseriti come costo a bilancio



Certo ha un costo di ammortamento, ma non ha ne minusvalenze ne perdite


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte che il valore di 1milione di ammortamento x reina mi sembra molto strano visto che é arrivato a 0...in ogni caso se rescinde il milan non fa minusvalenza, ha sempre una perdita ma entra in altra voce di bilancio che non intacca la parte sportiva ( non sono un tecnico ma é già stato spiegato nei post indietro). Duarte x fare riscatto a 5 devi fare prestito oneroso almeno a 3,5...direi impossibile x uno spesso infortunato e che non ha mai giocato....musacchio adesso a 5 non lo vendi...è infortunato fino a novembre e a giugno si libero a 0. Se proprio lo riesci a vendere, visto anche l'ingaggio, lo vendi a gennaio quando si é ripreso a 2,5/3



Se prendi la relazione di bilancio del Milan 18/19 a pagina 204 e 205 vedi il dettaglio dei valori caricati a bilancio per i vari giocatori.
Sulla riga di Reina vedi che il valore con cui é iscritto a bilancio é di 3 dei quali, 1 é stato ammortato nell’anno 18/19 e quindi c’è ne erano residui 2. Un altro quest anno, quindi é ancora a bilancio a 1.

Ora, se va a Valencia in prestito, questo rimane in ammortamento al Milan (ma non credo perché firma un contratto diverso), se invece viene ceduto gratis allora il Milan fa una minusvalenza di 1. Se invece rescinde deve inserire una svalutazione del bene a bilancio. Ora non conosco i dettagli non essendo un esperto di bilanci, ma é comunque una perdita di valore pari ad 1 milione da inserire in bilancio, in quale parte... mah.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte che il valore di 1milione di ammortamento x reina mi sembra molto strano visto che é arrivato a 0...in ogni caso se rescinde il milan non fa minusvalenza, ha sempre una perdita ma entra in altra voce di bilancio che non intacca la parte sportiva ( non sono un tecnico ma é già stato spiegato nei post indietro). Duarte x fare riscatto a 5 devi fare prestito oneroso almeno a 3,5...direi impossibile x uno spesso infortunato e che non ha mai giocato....musacchio adesso a 5 non lo vendi...è infortunato fino a novembre e a giugno si libero a 0. Se proprio lo riesci a vendere, visto anche l'ingaggio, lo vendi a gennaio quando si é ripreso a 2,5/3



Per Reina sono stati pagati 3 milioni di commissioni al procuratore, che figurano come costo di acquisto. Visto il triennale sono quindi un milione l’anno, e ormai mancando meno di 12 mesi, se vogliamo essere precisi, a bilancio rimane meno appunto.
Per i centrali sono abbastanza d’accordo, difficile disfarsene, ma se lavorano bene è fattibile. Mirabelli ha venduto Rodrigo Ely a 3 milioni!


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se prendi la relazione di bilancio del Milan 18/19 a pagina 204 e 205 vedi il dettaglio dei valori caricati a bilancio per i vari giocatori.
> Sulla riga di Reina vedi che il valore con cui é iscritto a bilancio é di 3 dei quali, 1 é stato ammortato nell’anno 18/19 e quindi c’è ne erano residui 2. Un altro quest anno, quindi é ancora a bilancio a 1.
> 
> Ora, se va a Valencia in prestito, questo rimane in ammortamento al Milan (ma non credo perché firma un contratto diverso), se invece viene ceduto gratis allora il Milan fa una minusvalenza di 1. Se invece rescinde deve inserire una svalutazione del bene a bilancio. Ora non conosco i dettagli non essendo un esperto di bilanci, ma é comunque una perdita di valore pari ad 1 milione da inserire in bilancio, in quale parte... mah.



Quindi x reina abbiamo pagato 3 milioni di commissioni...bene. anche io non sono un esperto ma mi é stato spiegato più volte che la svalutazione e poi perdita di 1 milione x rescissione non intacca la parte sportiva del bilancio (quella che conta x fpf), la minusvalenza é invece un danno rilevante...come al contrario le plusvalenze...la juve scambiando Pianic ha fatto 60 milioni di plusvalenza che a fini bilancisti vale 10 volte tanto che incassare 60 milioni in contanti...


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per Reina sono stati pagati 3 milioni di commissioni al procuratore, che figurano come costo di acquisto. Visto il triennale sono quindi un milione l’anno, e ormai mancando meno di 12 mesi, se vogliamo essere precisi, a bilancio rimane meno appunto.
> Per i centrali sono abbastanza d’accordo, difficile disfarsene, ma se lavorano bene è fattibile. Mirabelli ha venduto Rodrigo Ely a 3 milioni!



Reina se rescinde rimane a meno a bilancio (é compreso nei meno 100 di bilancio) ma non è minusvslenza e non intacca la parte sportiva (fpf). Per il resto abbiamo anche venduto Dialo a 5 milioni...ma gli ingaggi di Ely e Dialo erano molto diversi da quello di Musacchio...senza contare le squadre a cui sono andati che molto probabilmente Musacchio rifiuterebbe...


----------



## Mauricio (20 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi x reina abbiamo pagato 3 milioni di commissioni...bene. anche io non sono un esperto ma mi é stato spiegato più volte che la svalutazione e poi perdita di 1 milione x rescissione non intacca la parte sportiva del bilancio (quella che conta x fpf), la minusvalenza é invece un danno rilevante...come al contrario le plusvalenze...la juve scambiando Pianic ha fatto 60 milioni di plusvalenza che a fini bilancisti vale 10 volte tanto che incassare 60 milioni in contanti...



Per il ffp dovrebbe contare (non ho la certezza, si dovrebbe verificare),ma sicuramente conta a livello economico a fine esercizio.

Dovrebbero però essere più furbi a livello finanziario. Provo a spiegarmi con un esempio:

Vogliono Miranchuk. Si riesce ad inserire Laxalt supervalutandolo. Questo pesa a bilancio circa 7 milioni ancora. Se si facesse Laxalt valutato 10 milioni + 8 milioni per Miranchuk, si potrebbe acquistare il russo con un prestito oneroso più obbligo di riscatto. Del tipo: 7 milioni costo prestito (per cui maggior costo coperto interamente da ammortamento e plusvalenza di 3 milioni di Laxalt) + obbligo a 11 milioni. In questo modo, se si facesse un contratto di 4 anni totali, l’ammortamento sarebbe di 3,6 milioni (11 milioni divisi in 3 anni, dopo un anno di prestito) contro 4,5 milioni se si acquistasse subito. Quasi 1 milione risparmiato all’anno solo con qualche aggiustamento finanziario!


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per il ffp dovrebbe contare (non ho la certezza, si dovrebbe verificare),ma sicuramente conta a livello economico a fine esercizio.
> 
> Dovrebbero però essere più furbi a livello finanziario. Provo a spiegarmi con un esempio:
> 
> Vogliono Miranchuk. Si riesce ad inserire Laxalt supervalutandolo. Questo pesa a bilancio circa 7 milioni ancora. Se si facesse Laxalt valutato 10 milioni + 8 milioni per Miranchuk, si potrebbe acquistare il russo con un prestito oneroso più obbligo di riscatto. Del tipo: 7 milioni costo prestito (per cui maggior costo coperto interamente da ammortamento e plusvalenza di 3 milioni di Laxalt) + obbligo a 11 milioni. In questo modo, se si facesse un contratto di 4 anni totali, l’ammortamento sarebbe di 3,6 milioni (11 milioni divisi in 3 anni, dopo un anno di prestito) contro 4,5 milioni se si acquistasse subito. Quasi 1 milione risparmiato all’anno solo con qualche aggiustamento finanziario!



Sai che non so se si può fare uno scambio con cessione definitiva di un giocatore e l'altro in prestito oneroso con obbligo? Anche se si potesse fare una società ci guadagnerebbe ma l'altra ci smenerebbe e molto...compra laxalt a 10 ma x un anno non può mettere a bilancio la cessione con annessa plusvalenza del suo...


----------



## Mauricio (21 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sai che non so se si può fare uno scambio con cessione definitiva di un giocatore e l'altro in prestito oneroso con obbligo? Anche se si potesse fare una società ci guadagnerebbe ma l'altra ci smenerebbe e molto...compra laxalt a 10 ma x un anno non può mettere a bilancio la cessione con annessa plusvalenza del suo...



Tecnicamente sarebbero 2 operazioni separate, un prestito con obbligo e una vendita, non vedo problemi (solo che per dire Miranchuk ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2021).

L’altra squadra ci guadagnerebbe subito 7 milioni più risparmio di ingaggio, e avrebbe subito Laxalt a disposizione. 
Non capisco perchè alcune squadre fanno aggiustamenti di bilancio con i primavera venduti a milioni (tecnicamente lecito, intendiamoci, ma valutazioni palesemente gonfiate), mentre il Milan fa fatica a vendere giocatori della prima squadra a due spicci. Anche se son dei bidoni, qualche soldo bucato dovrebbero valerlo.

Vista la stagione dello Spezia, si potrebbe pensare come secondo all’ex prodigio Scuffet, che non dovrebbe costare una follia come secondo. Ma immagino già che l’Udinese chieda molti soldi.


----------



## Rikyg83 (21 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]

Se Begovic tornasse firmando un biennale, godrebbe degli incentivi fiscali sull'ingaggio al lordo? Non credo che abbia spostato la residenza a Milano, nei giorni scorsi, giusto?
Kjaer avrà spostato la residenza la scorsa estate?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per il ffp dovrebbe contare (non ho la certezza, si dovrebbe verificare),ma sicuramente conta a livello economico a fine esercizio.
> 
> Dovrebbero però essere più furbi a livello finanziario. Provo a spiegarmi con un esempio:
> 
> Vogliono Miranchuk. Si riesce ad inserire Laxalt supervalutandolo. Questo pesa a bilancio circa 7 milioni ancora. Se si facesse Laxalt valutato 10 milioni + 8 milioni per Miranchuk, si potrebbe acquistare il russo con un prestito oneroso più obbligo di riscatto. Del tipo: 7 milioni costo prestito (per cui maggior costo coperto interamente da ammortamento e plusvalenza di 3 milioni di Laxalt) + obbligo a 11 milioni. In questo modo, se si facesse un contratto di 4 anni totali, l’ammortamento sarebbe di 3,6 milioni (11 milioni divisi in 3 anni, dopo un anno di prestito) contro 4,5 milioni se si acquistasse subito. Quasi 1 milione risparmiato all’anno solo con qualche aggiustamento finanziario!



Come dici tu non guadagni.

Nella tua ipotesi l’ammortamento/costo prestito di Miranchuk sarebbe:
Anno 1) 7 (prestito) -3 (plusvalenza Laxalt) =4
Anno 2) 3,7
Anno 3) 3,7
Anno 4) 3,7

Se lo pagassi il giusto (Laxalt valutato 7 e non 10 e lui sempre 8 =15) 
Anno 1) 3,8
Anno 2) 3,8
Anno 3) 3,8
Anno 4) 3,8

Come vedi sposti solo un centinaio di migliaia di euro dagli anni 2,3,4 al primo anno.

Le,p operazioni di ipervalutazione servono solo per mettere un tappo al bilancio dell’anno in corso per spalmarlo sugli anni successivi.

Supponiamo nell’esempio che hai fatto tu che invece della formula del prestito scambiassimo semplicemente Laxalt valutato 10 (ipervalutato di 3 per fare plusvalenza) per Miranchuk valutato 18 (ipervalutato di 3). Il costo del cartellino a bilancio sarebbe:

Anno 1) 4,5 - 3 (plusvalenza Laxalt) = 1,5
Anno 2) 4,5
Anno 3) 4,5
Anno 4) 4,5

Che é proprio il meccanismo che ti dicevo. É quello che ha fatto il Napoli con Osimeh pagato 50 + Karnezis valutato 20 (!!!!) milioni =70


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]
> 
> Se Begovic tornasse firmando un biennale, godrebbe degli incentivi fiscali sull'ingaggio al lordo? Non credo che abbia spostato la residenza a Milano, nei giorni scorsi, giusto?
> Kjaer avrà spostato la residenza la scorsa estate?



Pretendete troppo, non sono un fiscalista. Provo ad indovinare, anche vedendo cosa dice calcio e finanza...
Si parla di sconto sull’ Irpef, quindi non tasse che pagano le aziende, ma tasse che pagano le persone fisiche (i giocatori). Penso quindi che si applichi se tu negli 2 anni precedenti a quelli in cui vieni a pagare le tasse in Italia, le hai pagate all’estero e poi vieni a pagarle in Italia per ALMENO, 2 anni consecutivi. Non so se questo implica 24 mesi o semplicemente 2 anni fiscali. Se lo fai, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2020, come sportivo, paghi come IRPEF le tasse sul 50% dell’imponibile. Quindi se prendi 10 lordo, paghi le tasse Su 5 milioni. L’aliquota composta dovrebbe essere del 41,5% circa, quindi paghi 2,1 milioni, poi ci sono le addizionali regionali e comunali che dipendono da dove sei, ma diciamo sono intorno al 2,5% (Su 10 milioni stavolta?) diciamo altri 0,25 milioni, totale 2,35 di tasse, restano 7,65 netti. Quindi il lordo é circa 1,3 volte il netto. Senza agevolazione sarebbe stato 5,55 netto, 4,45 tasse = 1,8 volte il netto.
Conti a spanne, chiaro.

Quindi essendo Kjaer venuto in Italia nel 2020, nei 2 anni precedenti a quando è venuto in Italia ha pagato le tasse all’estero, rimanendo in Italia oltre 2 anni, per i primi 5 gode del vantaggio fiscale.

Non so se la cosa vale per Ibra che per ora ha 18 mesi di contratto, ma due periodi fiscali (2020 e 2021).

Non dovrebbe valere per Bakayoko che nel 2019 dovrebbe aver pagato le tasse in Italia.


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION]
> 
> Se Begovic tornasse firmando un biennale, godrebbe degli incentivi fiscali sull'ingaggio al lordo? Non credo che abbia spostato la residenza a Milano, nei giorni scorsi, giusto?
> Kjaer avrà spostato la residenza la scorsa estate?



Mi sembra che anche se Begovic e Kjaer hanno già spostato la residenza l'anno scorso e adesso rinnovano, possono godere del beneficio fiscale...Retroattivamente per l'anno scorso (recuperando gli importi pagati in più in tasse come credito di imposta). Il problema è se portano la residenza in Italia. Mi risulta che diversi atleti, per loro motivi fiscali, non portino la residenza in Italia ma si domiciliano qui e basta. In quel caso non possono godere di nessun beneficio fiscale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che anche se Begovic e Kjaer hanno già spostato la residenza l'anno scorso e adesso rinnovano, possono godere del beneficio fiscale...Retroattivamente per l'anno scorso (recuperando gli importi pagati in più in tasse come credito di imposta). Il problema è se portano la residenza in Italia. Mi risulta che diversi atleti, per loro motivi fiscali, non portino la residenza in Italia ma si domiciliano qui e basta. In quel caso non possono godere di nessun beneficio fiscale.



Non spostare il domicilio in Italia con il vantaggio fiscale che l’Italia da adesso a loro mi sembra folle.


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non spostare il domicilio in Italia con il vantaggio fiscale che l’Italia da adesso a loro mi sembra folle.



Guarda so x certo perchè ho contatti diretti che nel basket quasi nessuno trasferisce la residenza in italia. Forse nel calcio dove i contratti sono più lunghi è più facile. In ogni caso all'atleta interessa lo stipendio netto che percepisce non il lordo che paga il datore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Guarda so x certo perchè ho contatti diretti che nel basket quasi nessuno trasferisce la residenza in italia. Forse nel calcio dove i contratti sono più lunghi è più facile. In ogni caso all'atleta interessa lo stipendio netto che percepisce non il lordo che paga il datore.



Ma al datore si. Quindi se hai due datori potenziali, uno inglese che ti offre 6 lordi (3,6 netti) e uno italiano che ti offre 5 lordi (2,8 netti senza agevolazione, 3,9 netti con l’agevolazione) vieni in Italia e prendi la residenza.

Nel basket spesso i giocatori stanno solo qualche mese o un anno, mentre per poter avere l’agevolazione devi starcene 2. Forse é per quello


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma al datore si. Quindi se hai due datori potenziali, uno inglese che ti offre 6 lordi (3,6 netti) e uno italiano che ti offre 5 lordi (2,8 netti senza agevolazione, 3,9 netti con l’agevolazione) vieni in Italia e prendi la residenza.
> 
> Nel basket spesso i giocatori stanno solo qualche mese o un anno, mentre per poter avere l’agevolazione devi starcene 2. Forse é per quello



Nel basket parlo degli stranieri che l'anno scorso hanno firmato un contratto biennale. Solo il 15% ha portato la residenza in italia. Lo so che al datore di lavoro cambia, ma il ragiomameto é l'opposto...voglio 4 netti x venire li a giocare...il giocatore va dove glieli danno non si preoccupa certo di quanto é il lordo...sarà nel caso il datore a dirgli guarda se porti la residenza in italia x 2 anni ti do 4.3 netti...ma poi cosa succede se dopo un anno il giocatore viene venduto? Poi ci sono certi stati i cui hai benefici fiscali maggiori che in italia, quindi chi ha la residenza li non la sposta...tu fai l'esempio italia inghilterra, non importa dove giochi ma dove hai la residenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2020)

Inserita cessione di Reina, prestito Plizzari è corretto Laxalt nel mio post in prima


----------



## mil77 (26 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inserita cessione di Reina, prestito Plizzari è corretto Laxalt nel mio post in prima



Sicuro che Leao ammortamento a 5? Con il residuo a 20 l'avremmo pagato 25. Invece da quello che si é sempre detto dovrebbe essere costato 38 milioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro che Leao ammortamento a 5? Con il residuo a 20 l'avremmo pagato 25. Invece da quello che si é sempre detto dovrebbe essere costato 38 milioni.



Ma questa bufala dei 38 milioni non ho mai capito perché é stata portata avanti, per la veritá bisogna aspettare la pubblicazione dell’ultimo bilancio, ma tutti i siti specializzati oscillano tra i 23 (transfermarkt) e i 25 (calcio e finanza) di cui 5 pagati con Djalo.

Quindi é costato 18+Djalo o 20+Djalo.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Agosto 2020)

I grossi problemi che abbiamo nel payroll al momento secondo me sono Paquetà, Musacchio, Laxalt e Caldara. Tutti gli altri, anche se alcuni mediocri, almeno un ruolo di utilità nella rosa ce l'hanno. Caldara bisogna sperare fortissimo faccia una stagione decente all'Atalanta e venga riscattato a 15 milioni. Laxalt se non si riesce a cedere bisognerà tenerselo com vice Hernandez. Musacchio poteva fare il terzo/quarto centrale per la sua ultima stagione ma è incappato in questo infortunio piuttosto lungo, e adesso è un bel problema. Riuscire a cedere Paquetà sarebbe il vero colpaccio (come fatto con Piatek) oppure bisogna per forza recuperarlo in qualche modo.


----------



## Rikyg83 (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inserita cessione di Reina, prestito Plizzari è corretto Laxalt nel mio post in prima



Ho aggiornato anche il post iniziale.
Bisognerebbe capire Pobega quanto costi a bilancio!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2020)

Paquetà, Conti, musacchio, laxalt, halilovic: costo totale quasi 40 milioni per giocatori inutili. Molto del nostro mercato in entrata dipenderà dall'uscita di queste sole invendibili. Mi metto il cuore in pace per Musacchio e Conti, ma spero quantomeno in laxalt, paquetà e halilovic.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Ho aggiornato anche il post iniziale.
> Bisognerebbe capire Pobega quanto costi a bilancio!



Non ho trovato fonti certe, ne per lui, ne per Gabbia che è stao rinnovato a Febbraio e prima prendeva 400.000-600.000..

Se vuoi ipotizziamo, tanto non penso sbaglieremo di molto:

entrambi hanno zero di ammortamento.

Diciamo che abbiano dato 700.000 netti a Gabbia (1,2 lordi) e 500.000 netti a Pobega (0,9 lordi) ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato fonti certe, ne per lui, ne per Gabbia che è stao rinnovato a Febbraio e prima prendeva 400.000-600.000..
> 
> Se vuoi ipotizziamo, tanto non penso sbaglieremo di molto:
> 
> ...



più o meno le cifre saranno quelle, 100k in più o in meno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Paquetà, Conti, musacchio, laxalt, halilovic: costo totale quasi 40 milioni per giocatori inutili. Molto del nostro mercato in entrata dipenderà dall'uscita di queste sole invendibili. Mi metto il cuore in pace per Musacchio e Conti, ma spero quantomeno in laxalt, paquetà e halilovic.



Almeno 2 di questi vanno a scadenza l'anno prossimo (anche se io Musacchio a certe condizioni lo rinnoverei) e Laxalt e Conti entrano nell'ultimo anno di contratto con 7,3 milioni complessivi di ammortamento a bilancio residui. 

Io spero proprio che un terzino destro lo faremo in ogni caso.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Paquetà, Conti, musacchio, laxalt, halilovic: costo totale quasi 40 milioni per giocatori inutili. Molto del nostro mercato in entrata dipenderà dall'uscita di queste sole invendibili. Mi metto il cuore in pace per Musacchio e Conti, ma spero quantomeno in laxalt, paquetà e halilovic.



Conti, se decidi di prendere un terzino e no riesci a vendere Calabria, secondo me può andare in prestito con diritto; l'anno scorso lo voleva il Parma, ma il giocatore ed il Milan hanno rifiutato. Io tipo un prestito a 1,5/2 con diritto a 8/9 lo farei. Il problema sarà sempre l'ingaggio per la squadra che lo vorrà...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2020)

Aggiunti Ibrahimovc, Tonali, Gabbia e Pobega


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunti Ibrahimovc, Tonali, Gabbia e Pobega



La cifra del prestito di theo non andrebbe sostituita con la quota di ammortamento? Con altri 3 giocatori discreti si va a finire sul livello di payroll dell'anno scorso, credo adesso serva qualche cessione per continuare il mercato altrimenti rimaniamo bloccati come al solito.


----------



## Rikyg83 (31 Agosto 2020)

Facendo una botta di conti, con Bakayoko, B.Diaz, un terzino e un difensore centrale (entrambi da 2 mil. di ingaggio netti e 20 di cartellino, contratto quinquennale), e cedendo in prestito Duarte e Halilovic, Krunic e Calabria a titolo definitivo, siamo di poco sotto al payroll dell'anno scorso.
Con i rinnovi di Kessie, Romagnoli e Calhanoglu, pur aumentando gli ingaggi, avremmo un altro risparmino grazie agli ammortamenti spalmati. 
Non sarebbe male arrivare a 179 milioni..


----------



## numero 3 (31 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ti obbliga a entrare a leggere o scrivere? Non capisco perché se a tanti interessa devi arrivare tu a denigrare chi non la pensa come te. Che poi se vuoi seguire il calcio oggi, volente o nolente, devi seguire anche i conti...



CHE POI SE VUOI SEGUIRE IL CALCIO OGGI,VOLENTE O NOLENTE ,DEVI SEGUIRE ANCHE I CONTI.."

È un ossimoro 
il calcio è giocatori prato verde pallone tifo vittoria e sconfitta...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La cifra del prestito di theo non andrebbe sostituita con la quota di ammortamento? Con altri 3 giocatori discreti si va a finire sul livello di payroll dell'anno scorso, credo adesso serva qualche cessione per continuare il mercato altrimenti rimaniamo bloccati come al solito.



Giá, anche se non escludo che sfruttando l’eccezione Covid rallentino il percorso di convergenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> CHE POI SE VUOI SEGUIRE IL CALCIO OGGI,VOLENTE O NOLENTE ,DEVI SEGUIRE ANCHE I CONTI.."
> 
> È un ossimoro
> il calcio è giocatori prato verde pallone tifo vittoria e sconfitta...



Diciamo “se vuoi seguire il calciomercato” e capirlo


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> CHE POI SE VUOI SEGUIRE IL CALCIO OGGI,VOLENTE O NOLENTE ,DEVI SEGUIRE ANCHE I CONTI.."
> 
> È un ossimoro
> il calcio è giocatori prato verde pallone tifo vittoria e sconfitta...



Già penso a far quadrare i conti per arrivare a fine mese, ci manca solo questo e mi appendo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La cifra del prestito di theo non andrebbe sostituita con la quota di ammortamento? Con altri 3 giocatori discreti si va a finire sul livello di payroll dell'anno scorso, credo adesso serva qualche cessione per continuare il mercato altrimenti rimaniamo bloccati come al solito.



Corretto, avevo invertito ammortamento e ingaggio (da calcio e finanza, per i dati reali aspettiamo il bilancio)


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> CHE POI SE VUOI SEGUIRE IL CALCIO OGGI,VOLENTE O NOLENTE ,DEVI SEGUIRE ANCHE I CONTI.."
> 
> È un ossimoro
> il calcio è giocatori prato verde pallone tifo vittoria e sconfitta...



Quello era il calcio di 30 anni fa...


----------



## Mauricio (1 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Facendo una botta di conti, con Bakayoko, B.Diaz, un terzino e un difensore centrale (entrambi da 2 mil. di ingaggio netti e 20 di cartellino, contratto quinquennale), e cedendo in prestito Duarte e Halilovic, Krunic e Calabria a titolo definitivo, siamo di poco sotto al payroll dell'anno scorso.
> Con i rinnovi di Kessie, Romagnoli e Calhanoglu, pur aumentando gli ingaggi, avremmo un altro risparmino grazie agli ammortamenti spalmati.
> Non sarebbe male arrivare a 179 milioni..



Ora viene il difficile: dati per fatti anche Bakayoko e Diaz, bisogna cedere.

Se Duarte e Musacchio rimangono, così come Calabria, in difesa non penso si interverrà. Bisognerebbe cedere pure Laxalt per un nuovo vice Theo, ma potrebbe essere che rimanga proprio per fargli da riserva.

In attacco uguale, se Paquetà rimane, Chiesa (o chi per lui) non arriverà (inserirlo nella trattativa per il viola sarebbe un colpaccio).

Da quanto detto da Pioli e Maldini però, ho dubbi che si farà altro. Hanno detto chiaramente che gli interventi saranno mirati, per cui non credo che facciano uscire 7 (Duarte, Musacchio, Calabria, Laxalt, Krunic, Halilovic e Paquetà) giocatori acquistandone 4 (Terzino destro e sinistro, centrale ed ala destra).


----------



## FreddieM83 (2 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Direttamente dal pc di Zosimo, ecco i suoi "conti della belva" versione 4.0.
> 
> 
> Tonali 3600 (ing) , 10000 (pretsito) = 13600 (Totale)
> ...



La premiata ditta Paquetà-Caldara incide sui risultati sportivi 0 (anzi anche meno di zero) e pesa sul bilancio per quasi 19 mln. Con l'ulteriore paradosso che uno dei due non è neanche a disposizione per "fare numero".
Al loro posto, il Milan potrebbe permettersi di prendere un giocatore dall'estero a 60 mln di cartellino e 5 netti di ingaggio.
Rendiamoci conto dei danni fatti da Leonardo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2020)

Aggiornato aggiungendo Diaz


----------



## Rikyg83 (4 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato aggiungendo Diaz



gracias!


----------



## Rikyg83 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato aggiungendo Diaz



Zos, Tonali è a bilancio per soli 5 milioni quest'anno, bisogna sistemare il file . Io a inizio topic l'ho già fatto. E speriamo presto di togliere anche Paquetà


----------



## mark (9 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Zos, Tonali è a bilancio per soli 5 milioni quest'anno, bisogna sistemare il file



Non credo, il pagamento per quest'anno è di 5 milioni, ma a bilancio penso vada l'intero importo del prestito.


----------



## Rikyg83 (9 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non credo, il pagamento per quest'anno è di 5 milioni, ma a bilancio penso vada l'intero importo del prestito.



Ah come non detto


----------



## Milo (9 Settembre 2020)

A quanto andrebbe venduto Paqueta per non andare in minus?


----------



## Djerry (9 Settembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> A quanto andrebbe venduto Paqueta per non andare in minus?



25.253.061.

Stando ai dati che abbiamo.


----------



## First93 (9 Settembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> 25.253.061.
> 
> Stando ai dati che abbiamo.



Quello non era il residuo al 30 giugno? Adesso dovrebbe essere un pelino più basso credo... Correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## Djerry (9 Settembre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Quello non era il residuo al 30 giugno? Adesso dovrebbe essere un pelino più basso credo... Correggimi se sbaglio.



Dici bene, ragionavo di default in termini di anno intero e come cifra massima, perché pare che ci siano diverse modalità contabili tra società e società nel "gestire" l'ammortamento tanto più con la stagione prolungata e le anomalie da virus (il meccanismo fiscale del calcio già lo permette ancora di più).

Sulla carta (ma non funziona così, se ci sono economisti o ragionieri alla lettura rabbrividiscono  ) dividi l'ammortamento annuo per 12 e togli le due mensilità di luglio ed agosto, quindi scendi a 23.8 milioni.

Però come al solito solo il bilancio ci dà la certezza, siamo lì comunque come cifre.


----------



## mil77 (9 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non credo, il pagamento per quest'anno è di 5 milioni, ma a bilancio penso vada l'intero importo del prestito.



Non penso, il prestito è biennale. 5 milioni adesso, 5 l'anno prossimo. Se fosse prestito annuale dovresti pagarlo tutto subito, non puoi pagare una parte del prestito l'anno successivo quando il giocatore è già tuo o è tornato all'altra squadra.


----------



## mark (9 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non penso, il prestito è biennale. 5 milioni adesso, 5 l'anno prossimo. Se fosse prestito annuale dovresti pagarlo tutto subito, non puoi pagare una parte del prestito l'anno successivo quando il giocatore è già tuo o è tornato all'altra squadra.



No da quello che ho capito il prestito e annuale non biennale. Il pagamento del prestito invece è in due rate da 5 milioni, una quest'anno e una l'anno prossimo.


----------



## mil77 (9 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> No da quello che ho capito il prestito e annuale non biennale. Il pagamento del prestito invece è in due rate da 5 milioni, una quest'anno e una l'anno prossimo.



Il pagamento a rate é possibile farlo x un giocatore tuo, non per un prestito visto che il giocatore é di proprietà di altri


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non credo, il pagamento per quest'anno è di 5 milioni, ma a bilancio penso vada l'intero importo del prestito.





Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Ah come non detto



Stamattina in radio Sportiva, citando la Gazzetta parlavano proprio di spalmatura in due bilanci. Come se la seconda quota di 5 milioni debba essere corrisposta dopo il 30 giugno 2021, sia che si eserciti, che non si eserciti il riscatto.

Non capisco tantissimo il senso, comunque hanno detto così (sarà vero?)


----------



## mil77 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stamattina in radio Sportiva, citando la Gazzetta parlavano proprio di spalmatura in due bilanci. Come se la seconda quota di 5 milioni debba essere corrisposta dopo il 30 giugno 2021, sia che si eserciti, che non si eserciti il riscatto.
> 
> Non capisco tantissimo il senso, comunque hanno detto così (sarà vero?)



Si é vero, perchè il prestito é biennale (come fu fatto x Kessie). Primo anno 5 secondo anno 5 al terzo anno riscatto totale x 15 con ammortamento annuo di 5. Non sono però come funzionino i 10 di bonus. Ipotizzo che se il riscatto sarà di 25 verrà prolungato il contratto di 2 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non credo, il pagamento per quest'anno è di 5 milioni, ma a bilancio penso vada l'intero importo del prestito.





Djerry ha scritto:


> 25.253.061.
> 
> Stando ai dati che abbiamo.



Si può anche usare la formula del prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. al 30 giugno è a bilancio per 16,8 milioni.

Fai un prestito oneroso a 3 e con meno di 20 milioni totali lo puoi piazzare senza minusvalenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non credo, il pagamento per quest'anno è di 5 milioni, ma a bilancio penso vada l'intero importo del prestito.





mil77 ha scritto:


> Si é vero, perchè il prestito é biennale (come fu fatto x Kessie)



Non ho capito se sia proprio un prestito biennale.

Sembra più che il Milan paga 5 milioni adesso. Poi se all'1 Luglio esercita il riscatto paga 5+15=20 più bonus. Se invece non esercita il riscatto all'1 Luglio paga comunque altri 5 milioni.

Quindi prestito annuale, ma con pagamento in due tranche, che vanno su due diversi bilanci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si può anche usare la formula del prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. al 30 giugno è a bilancio per 16,8 milioni.
> 
> Fai un prestito oneroso a 3 e con meno di 20 milioni totali lo puoi piazzare senza minusvalenza.



però quest'anno a bilancio lo devi scrivere, cioè scriverai che ti costa 11 (o quel che è) meno i 3 del prestito, vero?
a questo punto non segni una minusvalenza ma i soldi li tiri fuori ugualmete.
quindi a che serve?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però quest'anno a bilancio lo devi scrivere, cioè scriverai che ti costa 11 (o quel che è) meno i 3 del prestito, vero?
> a questo punto non segni una minusvalenza ma i soldi li tiri fuori ugualmete.
> quindi a che serve?



- 3 di prestito e -3,2 di ingaggio. sono comunque 6,2 milioni risparmiati anche quest anno. Non sono gli 11,2 totali, ma comunque non sono pochissimi


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> - 3 di prestito e -3,2 di ingaggio. sono comunque 6,2 milioni risparmiati anche quest anno. Non sono gli 11,2 totali, ma comunque non sono pochissimi



appunto, non scrivi minusvalenza di 5 (o quello che è) ma in realtà con sto magheggio i soldi li tiri fuori ugualmente. quindi non capisco l'utilità.


----------



## mil77 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se sia proprio un prestito biennale.
> 
> Sembra più che il Milan paga 5 milioni adesso. Poi se all'1 Luglio esercita il riscatto paga 5+15=20 più bonus. Se invece non esercita il riscatto all'1 Luglio paga comunque altri 5 milioni.
> 
> Quindi prestito annuale, ma con pagamento in due tranche, che vanno su due diversi bilanci.



Alcuni giornali ha riportato il prestito biennale. In ogni caso se fai prestito annuale non puoi mai metterne a bilancio aolo una parte e l'altra parte del binalcio successivo quando il giocatore è stato riscatto o torna nella sua squadra


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2020)

Conti - Paquetà - Laxalt. 
Passa tutto da questi 3 nomi. 
Riuscire a venderli per un totale di circa 45 milioni (26 paquetà, 11 conti, 8 laxalt) significa portare a casa quasi 45 milioni e un paio di milioncini di plusvalenza (magari di bonus), liberare 5-6 milioni di stipendi e alleggerire il bilancio annuale di quasi 30 milioni di pesi morti. 

Una volta risolti questi 3 casi, sotto con centrale, terzino destro e sinistro e ala. 
Sempre considerando che tra i cedibili rimangono Duarte Halilovic e Krunic. 

Senza dimenticare quell'altro bollito di Caldara che ad oggi è una sciagura per i nostri conti.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Conti - Paquetà - Laxalt.
> Passa tutto da questi 3 nomi.
> Riuscire a venderli per un totale di circa 45 milioni (26 paquetà, 11 conti, 8 laxalt) significa portare a casa quasi 45 milioni e un paio di milioncini di plusvalenza (magari di bonus), liberare 5-6 milioni di stipendi e alleggerire il bilancio annuale di quasi 30 milioni di pesi morti.
> 
> ...



Il discorso è corretto ma è meglio precisare, via Calabria per 10+2, via Paquetà per 20+3 bonus (se Gesù è dalla nostra parte in quel momento), via Krunic per 7-8 mln, penso che Laxalt potrebbe rimanere in prova per 6 mesi visto che è un esternino ridicolo ma comunque di spinta, altri 6-7 mln potrebbero arrivare grazie ad alcuni prestiti onerosi ma la vedo dura.
Sono comunque 40 mln di "soldi" che devono essere sommati (in parte) al tesoretto attuale che anche dopo i recenti acquisti è stato intaccato solamente di striscio con l'ufficialità di Tonali per 5 mln quest'anno.
Probabilmente il grosso della spesona finirà su Chiesa mentre per Milenkovic basteranno 25 massimo 30 mln, soldi recuperati con la cessione di Paquetà ma non solo, soldi risparmiati a gennaio, almeno 90 mln dovranno essere investiti in qualche maniera perché parliamo comunque di diversi ruoli e soprattutto tanti prestiti, quindi di spazio per chiudere il mercato come si deve ce n'è, resta solo da capire cosa abbiamo in mano, che accordi, per ora tutto lascia presagire che si scherzerà poco quest'anno e quindi non ha molto senso rimanere senza centrale, senza td, senza AD, senza una riserva di Ibra, senza chiudere alcuni buchi e via discorrendo, cose che sistematicamente facevamo gli anni passati infatti già ad agosto eravamo roba da sesto massimo quinto posto.


----------



## Rikyg83 (11 Settembre 2020)

Per Tatarusanu la gazzetta indica 0,3 milioni di cartellino al Lione e 1,2 milioni di ingaggio netti.
Quindi 1,78 milioni nel payroll


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Per Tatarusanu la gazzetta indica 0,3 milioni di cartellino al Lione e 1,2 milioni di ingaggio netti.
> Quindi 1,78 milioni nel payroll



Cifre direi congrue per un secondo portiere


----------



## uolfetto (11 Settembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Conti - Paquetà - Laxalt.
> Passa tutto da questi 3 nomi.
> Riuscire a venderli per un totale di circa 45 milioni (26 paquetà, 11 conti, 8 laxalt) significa portare a casa quasi 45 milioni e un paio di milioncini di plusvalenza (magari di bonus), liberare 5-6 milioni di stipendi e alleggerire il bilancio annuale di quasi 30 milioni di pesi morti.
> 
> ...



Caldara la grande speranza è che l'Atalanta lo riscatti alla fine di questa stagione. Sarebbe importantissimo. Sul resto al massimo c'è qualche speranzella su Paquetà al Lione, se fanno una cessione loro potrebbero avere i soldi. Gli altri due al massimo prestiti, scambi o operazioni super fantasiose.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Settembre 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Caldara la grande speranza è che l'Atalanta lo riscatti alla fine di questa stagione. Sarebbe importantissimo. Sul resto al massimo c'è qualche speranzella su Paquetà al Lione, se fanno una cessione loro potrebbero avere i soldi. Gli altri due al massimo prestiti, scambi o operazioni super fantasiose.



Prestiti con obbligo, considerando che l'anno prossimo peseranno meno a bilancio.


----------



## Djerry (11 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Per Tatarusanu la gazzetta indica 0,3 milioni di cartellino al Lione e 1,2 milioni di ingaggio netti.
> Quindi 1,78 milioni nel payroll



D'accordo che siamo abituati male col delirio Reina, ma sarebbe una cifra altissima di ingaggio.

Un triennale del genere ad un 34enne che non vede il campo da un anno e non lo vedrà molto nel prossimo, è una di quelle operazioni per cui ci diremmo nel giro di pochi mesi "ma non era meglio risparmiare un po' sul secondo portiere?".

Buffon e pasticcio Napoli a parte (ma Meret non prende poi molto più del rumeno), quale secondo portiere guadagna così tanto? Tanto più che noi abbiamo pure il salasso per il primo ed il terzo...

Se le cifre sono quelle, operazione troppo pigra.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Settembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> D'accordo che siamo abituati male col delirio Reina, ma sarebbe una cifra altissima di ingaggio.
> 
> Un triennale del genere ad un 34enne che non vede il campo da un anno e non lo vedrà molto nel prossimo, è una di quelle operazioni per cui ci diremmo nel giro di pochi mesi "ma non era meglio risparmiare un po' sul secondo portiere?".
> 
> ...



Nei giri immensi con ramadani qualcosa si deve pur concedere.
I conti, veri, li faremo alla fine.


----------



## Rikyg83 (11 Settembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> D'accordo che siamo abituati male col delirio Reina, ma sarebbe una cifra altissima di ingaggio.
> 
> Un triennale del genere ad un 34enne che non vede il campo da un anno e non lo vedrà molto nel prossimo, è una di quelle operazioni per cui ci diremmo nel giro di pochi mesi "ma non era meglio risparmiare un po' sul secondo portiere?".
> 
> ...



1 milione era preferibile, ma risparmiavi alla fine 0,28 milioni, non una grandissima cifra..
Un portiere italiano costava meno, ma più di cartellino.
Secondo me dovremmo risparmiare sul terzo, alternando Jungdal e Desplanches come terzo portiere prima squadra e primo portiere della primavera.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Settembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> D'accordo che siamo abituati male col delirio Reina, ma sarebbe una cifra altissima di ingaggio.
> 
> Un triennale del genere ad un 34enne che non vede il campo da un anno e non lo vedrà molto nel prossimo, è una di quelle operazioni per cui ci diremmo nel giro di pochi mesi "ma non era meglio risparmiare un po' sul secondo portiere?".
> 
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nei giri immensi con ramadani qualcosa si deve pur concedere.
> I conti, veri, li faremo alla fine.



Ramadani bisogna essere onesti ci ha risolto la storia di Andrè Silva e adesso abbiamo Rebic. Non ci ha abbandonato dopo averci dato la sòla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> D'accordo che siamo abituati male col delirio Reina, ma sarebbe una cifra altissima di ingaggio.
> 
> Un triennale del genere ad un 34enne che non vede il campo da un anno e non lo vedrà molto nel prossimo, è una di quelle operazioni per cui ci diremmo nel giro di pochi mesi "ma non era meglio risparmiare un po' sul secondo portiere?".
> 
> ...



in linea di principio sono d'accordo.

Ma probabilmente guardando le carte in tavola è stata la soluzione migliore.

Se guardiamo alle concorrenti l'anno scorso per il solo ingaggio lordo abbiamo:

Buffon 2,6m
Padelli 0,9m
Sportiello 0,7m
Proto 1,4m
Mirante 1,8m
Meret 1,9m

Quindi il nostro Tatarusanu con il suo 1,6m si colloca sotto Buffon,Meret e Mirante, poco davanti a Proto, ma molto più avanti di Padelli e Sportiello.

Probabilmente a far la differenza è stato un mix delle altre componenti:

1) Serviva un portiere esperto (oltre 60 presenze in nazionale)
2) Serviva un giocatore disposto a vedere questa parte di carriera come la parte "tombale" e che non vedesse il giocare le 4-5 partite all'anno come una penalizzazione della carriera.
3) Serviva un giocatore quindi a fine carriera, ma ancora perfettamente integro (e a 34 anni un portiere lo è).
4) Serviva un giocatore il cui costo di cartellino prestito fosse vicino allo zero (e 300.000€ l sono).

Direi che un biennale da 0,7-0,8 netti sarebbe stato preferibile, ma probabilmente proprio l'ingaggio non bassissimo è stata la leva che ha spinto il Lione a cederlo quasi gratis e il contratto di 3 e non di 2 quello che ha fatto accettare il ruolo a Tatarusanu.

Diciamo operazione perfettibile, si poteva trovare una riserva con 1,2-1,5 lordi in payroll, ma anche 1,7 sono accettabili tenedo conto delle cifre assolute.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2020)

Aggiunto Tatarusanu, corretto il costo del pretsito di Tonali, Inserita cessione di Andrè Silva nel mio post in prima pagina.

Siamo a 150 milioni di payroll.... gran lavoro di contenimento costi finora. rispetto al Milan di Leonardo si risparmiano quasi 75 milioni l'anno!


----------



## mark (11 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunto Tatarusanu, corretto il costo del pretsito di Tonali, Inserita cessione di Andrè Silva nel mio post in prima pagina.
> 
> Siamo a 150 milioni di payroll.... gran lavoro di contenimento costi finora. rispetto al Milan di Leonardo si risparmiano quasi 75 milioni l'anno!



L'unica cosa Rebic andrà a guadagnare 3 milioni netti e non penso si possa sfruttare il decreto crescita. Quindi al lordo è circa 6 milioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunto Tatarusanu, corretto il costo del pretsito di Tonali, Inserita cessione di Andrè Silva nel mio post in prima pagina.
> 
> Siamo a 150 milioni di payroll.... gran lavoro di contenimento costi finora. rispetto al Milan di Leonardo si risparmiano quasi 75 milioni l'anno!



Infatti sono molto molto sorpreso, soprattutto alla luce del fatto che abbiamo ancora 3 "pesi" grossi da smaltire, ovvero Conti Paquetà e Laxalt (ci sarebbe anche Musacchio ma non lo conto perchè è rotto e quindi invendibile) 
Oltre a Caldara.
Se si agisce bene si può tranquillamente iniziare la prossima stagione sotto i 140 che sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Infatti sono molto molto sorpreso, soprattutto alla luce del fatto che abbiamo ancora 3 "pesi" grossi da smaltire, ovvero Conti Paquetà e Laxalt (ci sarebbe anche Musacchio ma non lo conto perchè è rotto e quindi invendibile)
> Oltre a Caldara.
> Se si agisce bene si può tranquillamente iniziare la prossima stagione sotto i 140 che sarebbe un miracolo



Solo cedessimo Caldara e Halilovic (cosa che tecnicamente non ci arrecherebbe molto danno) saremmo a 140


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa Rebic andrà a guadagnare 3 milioni netti e non penso si possa sfruttare il decreto crescita. Quindi al lordo è circa 6 milioni.



Puoi sfruttare il decreto crescita.


----------



## mark (11 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Puoi sfruttare il decreto crescita.



Anche se è già in Italia da un anno?


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2020)

Ciao Zosimo2410,

Forse mi sono perso io, ma perchè Tonali 5 milioni di presto e non 10? Anche se il pagamento è dilazionato, il costo è tutto su quest’anno (non mi pare sia pluriennale il prestito, no?).

Visto che siamo la FC Commercialisti, e direi che tu sei il capitano , per Silva non sono 4,9 milioni di minus, ma qualcosa meno (circa 1,2 milioni meno) visto che il residuo a bilancio a settembre è più basso.


----------



## mil77 (11 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Anche se è già in Italia da un anno?



Si è arrivato l'anno scorso e ha già usufruito dei vantaggi fiscali. Sarà cosi x 5 anni.


----------



## mil77 (11 Settembre 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ciao Zosimo2410,
> 
> Forse mi sono perso io, ma perchè Tonali 5 milioni di presto e non 10? Anche se il pagamento è dilazionato, il costo è tutto su quest’anno (non mi pare sia pluriennale il prestito, no?).
> 
> Visto che siamo la FC Commercialisti, e direi che tu sei il capitano , per Silva non sono 4,9 milioni di minus, ma qualcosa meno (circa 1,2 milioni meno) visto che il residuo a bilancio a settembre è più basso.



Tonali si dice vada a bilancio a 5. Quindi il prestito è biennnale perchè non è possibile pagare dilazionato un prestito. Su Silva si la minusvalenza è di circa 2.5 milioni


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tonali si dice vada a bilancio a 5. Quindi il prestito è biennnale perchè non è possibile pagare dilazionato un prestito. Su Silva si la minusvalenza è di circa 2.5 milioni



L’annuncio ufficiale del Brescia dice che Tonali “vestirà la maglia del Milan per la prossima stagione sportiva”. Quello del Milan onestamente non si capisce. Per prudenza avrei utilizzato 10 milioni, ma di dati ufficiali ancora per un anno non ci saranno.


----------



## Rikyg83 (12 Settembre 2020)

Tatarusanu secondo Sky è costato 0,5 milioni..quindi 0,17 di ammortamento cartellino


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2020)

Raggiunto il payroll di 150 milioni, con gli ultimi acquisti.

In altre parole mercato chiuso a meno di qualche cessione, secondo me.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Settembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Raggiunto il payroll di 150 milioni, con gli ultimi acquisti.
> 
> In altre parole mercato chiuso a meno di qualche cessione, secondo me.



A meno di cessioni varie come quella di Paq o di Laxalt.


----------



## First93 (12 Settembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Raggiunto il payroll di 150 milioni, con gli ultimi acquisti.
> 
> In altre parole mercato chiuso a meno di qualche cessione, secondo me.



Forse in caso di qualificazione ai gironi di EL potrebbero fare un altro colpo, oppure in caso di rinnovo a Calhanoglu e Kessie (quest'ultimo caso spererei di no).


----------



## Gas (17 Settembre 2020)

Come siamo messi al momento in termini di rispetto del FPF? Se questa stagione ci qualificassimo alla CL, saremmo in regola?


----------



## ilgallinaccio (17 Settembre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Forse in caso di qualificazione ai gironi di EL potrebbero fare un altro colpo, oppure in caso di rinnovo a Calhanoglu e Kessie (quest'ultimo caso spererei di no).



esatto, rinnovare chla, kessie e conti. e ci metto anche romagnoli. servirebbe ad avere un pò di margine in più per qualche altro movimento.
poi se ci liberiamo della zavorra paquetà e di krunic senza fare minusvalenze, si aprirerebbo scenari molto interessanti.
se poi qualche pazzo volesse calabria, sciambola.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Settembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Come siamo messi al momento in termini di rispetto del FPF? Se questa stagione ci qualificassimo alla CL, saremmo in regola?



In questo momento i conti di tutti sono saltati per via del Covid, gli stadi vuoti e i conseguenti minori introiti dal mercato e la conseguente svalorizzazione dei calciatori.

Se proviamo. Aproiettarci in un 2021/2022 con la situazione tornata alla normalitá qualche ragionamento si puó fare.

Abbiamo chiuso il bilancio 19/20 a -100, senza pubblico per metá partite e senza coppe.

Diciamo che un bilancio normale sarebbe -80. Con l’EL (incassi, diritti Tuv e sponsor) fatta decentemente saremmo a -50/-60.
Con la CL saremmo a -30.

Al momento abbiamo tagliato il costo rosa di circa 35 milioni, quindi con questa rosa, qualificati alla CL, con il pubblico, saremmo in attivo e con qualche sponsor che arriverebbe ci sarebbe spazio per crescere.

Quindi direi che giá adesso, anche con la sola EL saremmo vicini al target, con la CL potremmo crescere.


----------



## Rikyg83 (29 Settembre 2020)

Piccola minusvalenza per Paquetà ma grande risparmio per il payroll


----------



## shevchampions (29 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Piccola minusvalenza per Paquetà ma grande risparmio per il payroll



Già, in realtà bisogna vedere se ci pagano l'anno prossimo.


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2020)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Già, in realtà bisogna vedere se ci pagano l'anno prossimo.



Beh ma se anche é prestito con obbligo, va sempre in questo bilancio perchè va riscattato entro il 30 giugno


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2020)

Siete davvero dei tifosi del milan se non siete andati subito a leggere il topic dei conti dopo la cessione di Paquetà?


----------



## Mauricio (29 Settembre 2020)

Ora vista l’abbondanza si potrebbe pensare a Chiesa con un’offerta del genere: 

Castillejo valutato 15 milioni + 30 milioni. Magari con formula alla Tonali (le operazioni sarebbero formalmente staccate, per cui sarebbe vendita e acquisto a 45 milioni). 
Un bel prestito oneroso da 15 milioni (10 sarebbero coperti dal costo di Castillejo, 7 milioni, e dalla plusvalenza di 3 milioni, poiché dovrebbe essere a bilancio circa a 12 milioni).
Per cui per quest’anno costo netto di 10/11 milioni (5 milioni del prestito e 5/6 dello stipendio), che a sua volta sarebbe coperto dalla cessione di Paquetà. 
Impossibile?


----------



## Konrad (29 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Piccola minusvalenza per Paquetà ma grande risparmio per il payroll



Un piccolo passo per l'uomo, ma un grande balzo per l'Umanità (cit)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan

Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.

Tonali 3600 (ing) , 10000 (prestito) = 13600 (Totale)
G.Donnarumma ‪11100 (ing) , 120 (amm) ,‬ 11.220 (Totale)
Kessie. ‪4070 (ing) , 6400 (amm) , 10.470‬ (Totale)
Chalanoglu. ‪4625 (ing) , 6061 (amm) , 10.686‬ (Totale)
Ibrahimovic 9600 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 9600 (Totale)
Romagnoli. ‪6475 (ing) , 2525 (amm) , 9.000‬ (Totale)
Conti. ‪3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8.540‬ (Totale)
Musacchio. ‪3700 (ing) , 4429 (amm) , 8.129‬ (Totale)
Leao , 2212 (ing), 5000 (amm), 7212 (Totale) 
Laxalt. 3145 (ing) , 3725 (amm) , 6870(Totale)
Caldara. ‪ 0 (ing) , 7000 (amm) , 7000 (Totale)‬ 
Castillejo. ‪2775 (ing) , 4126 (amm) , 6.901‬ (Totale)
Hernandez 2370 (ing), 4000 (amm), 6370. (Totale)
Bennacer. 2775 (ing), 3200 (amm) , 5975 (Totale)
Kjaer 3200 (ing) , 1750 (amm), 4.950 (Totale)
Rebic. 4740 (ing), 0 (amm), 4740 (Totale)
Duarte. 1580 (ing), 2200 (amm), 3.780 (Totale)
Krunic. 2035 (ing), 1600 (amm), 3.635 (Totale)
Halilovic . 2775 (ing) , 7 (amm) , 2782 (Totale)
A.Donnarumma ‪. 1850 (ing) , 244‬ (amm) , 2.094 (Totale)
Calabria. 2035 (ing) , 34 (amm) , 2.069 (Totale)
Saelaemaker 1310 (ing) , 700 (amm) 2010 (Totale)
Hauge 1000 (ing), 1000 (amm) 2000 (Totale)
Tatarasanu 1620 (ing), 100 (amm) , 1.720 (Totale)
Gabbia 1200 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 1200 (Totale)
Diaz 900 (ing), 0 (amm), 900 (Totale)

Questi i residui di bilancio (cederli ad una cifra superiore genera plusvalenza)
Leao 20
Caldara 21
Paquetá 0 (25,2 - Ceduto per 21 + Bonus al Lione minusvalenza di -4,2)
A.Silva 0 (13,9 - Ceduto all’Eintracht per 9 milioni - minusvalenza -4,9)
Hernandez 16
Kessie 12,8
Bennacer 12,8
Castillejo 12,4
Conti 9,7
Chalanoglu 6,1
Laxalt 7
Duarte 8,8
Musacchio 4,4
Krunic 6,4
Romagnoli 5
Hauge 5
R.Rodriguez 0 (3,5 - ceduto per 3 - minusvalenza di 0,5)
Saelaemaker 3,5
Kjaer 3,5
Reina 1 ceduto (1?) alla Lazio.
Suso 0 (1,4 ceduto per 25 — plusvalenza 23,6)
Tatarasanu 0,3
A.Donnarumma 0,2
G.Donnarumma 0,1
Rebic 0 
Tonali 0 - In prestito dal Brescia
Calabria 0
Halilovic 0
Plizzari 0
Ibrahimovic (0)
Pobega (0) in Prestito allo Spezia
Gabbia (0)
Diaz (0) in prestito dal Real

Payroll attuale (somma ingaggi, ammortamenti e prestiti):
*144,6 milioni*
Payroll 2019/20 : 188,4 milioni.
Payroll 2018/19 : 225 milioni

Totale plusvalenze dal 1/7/2020
14 milioni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

Aggiornato nel post sopra con alcune ipotesi su Paquetá, Hauge, Rebic, Silva e rimesso 10 milioni il costo del prestito di Tonali.


----------



## mark (29 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.
> 
> ...



80 milioni in meno dal 2018/19. Incredibile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> 80 milioni in meno dal 2018/19. Incredibile



E abbiamo alcune voci (Caldara, Haljlovic, il costo di ammortamento/prestito di Tonali e Chalanoglu) che dovrebbero drasticamente ridursi l’anno prossimo


----------



## malos (29 Settembre 2020)

Oddio Caldara non lo ricordavo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan

Sui conti del lordo faccio riferimento al noto sito di finanza legata al calcio, tranne che per Calabria per il quale mi risulta sospeso il rinnovo.

Tonali 3600 (ing) , 10000 (prestito) = 13600 (Totale)
G.Donnarumma ‪11100 (ing) , 120 (amm) ,‬ 11.220 (Totale)
Kessie. ‪4070 (ing) , 6400 (amm) , 10.470‬ (Totale)
Chalanoglu. ‪4625 (ing) , 6061 (amm) , 10.686‬ (Totale)
Ibrahimovic 9600 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 9600 (Totale)
Romagnoli. ‪6475 (ing) , 2525 (amm) , 9.000‬ (Totale)
Conti. ‪3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8.540‬ (Totale)
Musacchio. ‪3700 (ing) , 4429 (amm) , 8.129‬ (Totale)
Leao , 2212 (ing), 5000 (amm), 7212 (Totale) 
Laxalt. 0 (ing) , 3725 (amm) , 3725(Totale)
Caldara. ‪ 0 (ing) , 7000 (amm) , 7000 (Totale)‬ 
Castillejo. ‪2775 (ing) , 4126 (amm) , 6.901‬ (Totale)
Hernandez 2370 (ing), 4000 (amm), 6370. (Totale)
Bennacer. 2775 (ing), 3200 (amm) , 5975 (Totale)
Dalot 5.200 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 5200 (Totale)
Kjaer 3200 (ing) , 1750 (amm), 4.950 (Totale)
Rebic. 4740 (ing), 0 (amm), 4740 (Totale)
Duarte. 1580 (ing), 2200 (amm), 3.780 (Totale)
Krunic. 2035 (ing), 1600 (amm), 3.635 (Totale)
A.Donnarumma ‪. 1850 (ing) , 244‬ (amm) , 2.094 (Totale)
Calabria. 2035 (ing) , 34 (amm) , 2.069 (Totale)
Saelaemaker 1310 (ing) , 700 (amm) 2010 (Totale)
Hauge 1000 (ing), 1000 (amm) 2000 (Totale)
Tatarasanu 1620 (ing), 100 (amm) , 1.720 (Totale)
Gabbia 1200 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 1200 (Totale)
Diaz 900 (ing), 0 (amm), 900 (Totale)

Questi i residui di bilancio (cederli ad una cifra superiore genera plusvalenza)
Leao 20
Caldara 21
Paquetá 0 (25,2 - Ceduto per 21 + Bonus al Lione minusvalenza di -4,2)
A.Silva 0 (13,9 - Ceduto all’Eintracht per 9 milioni - minusvalenza -4,9)
Hernandez 16
Kessie 12,8
Bennacer 12,8
Castillejo 12,4
Conti 9,7
Chalanoglu 6,1
Laxalt 7
Duarte 8,8
Musacchio 4,4
Krunic 6,4
Romagnoli 5
Hauge 5
R.Rodriguez 0 (3,5 - ceduto per 3 - minusvalenza di 0,5)
Saelaemaker 3,5
Kjaer 3,5
Reina 1 ceduto (1?) alla Lazio.
Suso 0 (1,4 ceduto per 25 — plusvalenza 23,6)
Tatarasanu 0,3
A.Donnarumma 0,2
G.Donnarumma 0,1
Rebic 0 
Tonali 0 - In prestito dal Brescia
Calabria 0
Halilovic 0 (rescisso)
Plizzari 0
Ibrahimovic (0)
Pobega (0) in Prestito allo Spezia
Gabbia (0)
Diaz (0) in prestito dal Real
Dalot (0) in prestito dal Manchester UTD

Payroll attuale (somma ingaggi, ammortamenti e prestiti):
143,3 milioni
Payroll 2019/20 : 188,4 milioni.
Payroll 2018/19 : 225 milioni

Totale plusvalenze dal 1/7/2020
14 milioni

Abbiamo tagliato di 45 milioni il Payroll (non sto festeggiando, é una constatazione)
Rinovassimo Chlanoglu scenderemmo a 140


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Aggiornamento di fine mercato in attesa di controllare alcune cifre sul bilancio 19/20


----------

